# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی سیستم عامل >  نوشتن سیستم عامل

## qazwsx

با سلام ما تا کی باید از ویندوز یا لینوکس استفاده کنیم  با این همه برنامه نویس  چرا خدمون یک سیستم عامل نداشته باشین  اومدن از روی لینوکس سیستم فارسی بنویسن 
ابروی هر چی برنامه نویس  بود بردن  بقه هم که میخوان سیستم عامل بنویسن از هسته لینوکس استفاده میکنن خوب چرا ما یک هسته جدا نداشته باشیم .

من تازه شرمع کردم وارد این بحث شدم از تمامی دوستان که مایلند کمک کنن دعوت میشه تا از همین حالا شروع کنن تمام هزینه های که ممکنه پیش بیاد  من پرداخت میکنم پس  منظر هستم دوستان سایتهای زیادی برای این کار هست ولی من این سایت رو دوست دارم 
 دوستانی هم که مخالفن لطفا جواب بدم و اعلام مخالفت هم نکنن بزارن برن ممنون 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
زبان : فقط اسمبلی نه سی یا چیز دیگه  همه چیز بر پاییه اسمبلی

نرم افزار مربوط : Emu8086

----------


## salimipour

لازم نیست دوباره سیستم عامل بسازیم همین هسته لینوکس فعلی کلی مشکلات دارد بیایید روی همین کار کنیم
مهم دادن الگوریتم است کد نویسی کاری ندارد چه با c و یا اسمبلی

مثلا برای پروسس های مرده ناحیه بحرانی
 الگوریتمی بگویید که چگونه می توانیم پروسسی را که مرده از ناحیه بحرانی در آوریم

----------


## qazwsx

خوب خوبه که خودت داری میگی مشکل داره آخه تا که ما باید از روی اینو اون بنویسیم 
ولی  اگه به راستی به این نتیجه  رسیدید که اونو تکمیل کنید خیلی خوب بسم الله

----------


## salimipour

دوست عزیز من دو ساله که دارم روی این قضیه کار می کنم و بسم الله را هم گفته ام

جناب آقای تننبام در کتاب سیستم عامل شان خط به خط مینیکس را توضیح داده اند و می تواند مرجع خوبی برای شما که می خواهید از پایه سیستم عامل بنویسید باشد

وسلام

----------


## someCoder

> دوست عزیز من دو ساله که دارم روی این قضیه کار می کنم و بسم الله را هم گفته ام


میشه حاصل کارتون تا اینجا رو نشون بدین تا ببینیم که چه کردین؟

----------


## qazwsx

درست میگویند اگر شروع کردید  تجربیات خود را در اختیار ما قرار دهید دوست عزیز

----------


## Folaani

> با سلام ما تا کی باید از ویندوز یا لینوکس استفاده کنیم  با این همه برنامه نویس  چرا خدمون یک سیستم عامل نداشته باشین  اومدن از روی لینوکس سیستم فارسی بنویسن 
> ابروی هر چی برنامه نویس  بود بردن  بقه هم که میخوان سیستم عامل بنویسن از هسته لینوکس استفاده میکنن خوب چرا ما یک هسته جدا نداشته باشیم .
> 
> من تازه شرمع کردم وارد این بحث شدم از تمامی دوستان که مایلند کمک کنن دعوت میشه تا از همین حالا شروع کنن تمام هزینه های که ممکنه پیش بیاد  من پرداخت میکنم پس  منظر هستم دوستان سایتهای زیادی برای این کار هست ولی من این سایت رو دوست دارم 
>  دوستانی هم که مخالفن لطفا جواب بدم و اعلام مخالفت هم نکنن بزارن برن ممنون 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> زبان : فقط اسمبلی نه سی یا چیز دیگه  همه چیز بر پاییه اسمبلی
> 
> نرم افزار مربوط : Emu8086


چون وقتی نرم افزار آزاد با کیفیت خوب هست دلیلی نداره. بقول نرم افزار آزادیها: چرخ رو دوباره اختراع نمیکنن!!
مگر اینکه شما ایدهء جدیدی داشته باشید و اختراعی چیزی که یک سیستم واقعا بهتری رو تحویل بدید.
وگرنه سیستم عامل نوشتن کار ساده ای نیست و کار یکی دو نفر هم نیست. بنظرم آدمهای طراز اول و طبق استاندارد جهانی میخواد (نه داخلی!!).
وقتی گنو/لینوکس هست و هستهء لینوکس هست و تحت لایسنس جی پی ال هم هست؛ یعنی مالکیت و اختیار و امکاناتش برای من و شما هیچ فرقی نداره با هیچ کس دیگه در هرکجای جهان. ولو خود لینوس توروالدز باشه یا ریچارد استالمن. تنها فرقش اینه که اونی که نوشته و بیشتر روش کار کرده خب بهش خیلی مسلط تره. و اینو دیگه نمیشه با لایسنس انتقال داد!! اما راه جدایی که ما بخوایم بریم جز مضاعف کردن کار خودمون چیز دیگری نیست بطور معمول.
ما اگر نتونیم همین رو باوجود سورس و اینهمه منبع و رفرنس و پشتیبان، درک کنیم و توسعه بدیم و سفارشی کنیم، دیگه حرف از سیستم عامل درست کردن (البته در حدود کاملش و برای یک پی سی حداقل) معنی خاصی نداره؛ کاملا بی پایه و بدون پشتوانه هست.
دقیقا مثل حرفی که یک متخصص تغذیه راجع به فیزیک اتمی بزنه و بگه بیاین خودمون یه نیروگاه اتمی با طرح جدید درست کنیم!!
یعنی راه و روش دیگری وجود نداره اصلا در چنین وادی ای اینقدر پیچیده و سنگین و دقیق. اگر افرادی با پتانسیل این کار باشن، بعد تازه باید تمام دوره های مربوطه رو گذرونده باشن. شما حداقل باید با هسته های ساده یا بخشهای کوچکی از هسته کار کرده باشی و بخوبی و با تمام جزییاتش درکش کرده باشی و بتونی بطور موفقیت آمیز تغییرش بدی، سفارشیش کنی، حداقل تستش کنی ! و کارهای مربوط دیگه.
اگر هم در این حد باشی، معمولا دیگه به فکر هستهء جدید درست کردن نمی افتی و عمرت رو میذاری روی هضم کارهای عظیمی که قبلا انجام شده و نصف راه برات آماده هست. بعد تازه شاید به سرحد نوآوری برسی و ایده هایی داشته باشی.

----------


## qazwsx

دوست عزیز تمام سیستم عامل ها رو  یک یا دو نفر در ابتدا نوشتن  بقیه اونو توسعه دارن

----------


## Folaani

بله فکر میکنم حدقل بقدر شما از اینطور مسایل اطلاع دارم.
اما فکر میکنم منظورتون هسته بوده؟ چون سیستم عامل کامل خیلی گسترده تر از این حرفهاست و مثلا هستهء لینوکس الان بخش کوچکی از سیستم عاملی بنام گنو/لینوکس هست (از نظر حجم کار).
هسته درسته که تقریبا قلب هست، اما قلبی بدون بدن!
هستهء لینوس توروالدز هم بعدا بوسیلهء بسیاری افراد دیگه توسعه داده شد؛ اینقدر کار که یک نفر نمیتونه به تنهایی انجام بده.
بقیهء بخشهای سیستم عامل هم که دیگه مشخصه چقدر کار حجیم و عظیمی هست.
شما یک هستهء بدوی هم مثلا درست کردی؛ کیا میخوان روش کار کنن و توسعش بدن؟ برنامه های اون سیستم عامل چی میشه؟ میخواید یونیکسی درست کنید که برنامه های اون روش کار کنه؟ خب کار تکراری چرا؟ این یه دور بی معناست.
میدونی اینا چقدر کار و چند نفر ساعت وقت و انرژی و چقدر هزینه هست؟ فکر میکنی اصلا چنین افرادی اینجا پیدا میشن به تعداد کافی؟
اوه یه داستانیه که نگو...
همونطور که گفتم این ادعاها بدون پایه و پشتوانه و توجیه منطقی معنای خاصی نمیده. اینم که میبینی بنده جوابت رو دادم و باهاتون بحث میکنم، بخاطر روشن کردن شماست.
شما چیز بیشتری داری ما رو روشن کن.

----------


## illegalyasync

> من تازه شرمع کردم وارد این بحث شدم از تمامی دوستان که مایلند کمک کنن دعوت میشه تا از همین حالا شروع کنن تمام هزینه های که ممکنه پیش بیاد من پرداخت میکنم پس منظر هستم


من یه سیستم عامل کامل دارم ! همین الان از سورس فورج دانلود کردمش ! خیلی خوبه
همه جاش با اسمبلی نوشته شده ! اگه میخای میتونم برات ریمارکش کنم به اسم خودت هر کاری خواستی باهاش بکنی . کرنلش بر اساس لینوکس نیست . کل هزینه ای که باید بدی 10 میلیون تومن هست . خیلی تخفیف دادم ! میشه تقریبا حقوق شش ماه کار تمام وقت خودم ! حالا اگه پایه سیستم عامل هستی و هنوزم فکر میکنی حاضری همه هزینه هاش رو بدی با من تماس بگیر که دوست بشیم :-)

;)

----------


## someCoder

> دوست عزیز من دو ساله که دارم روی این قضیه کار می کنم و بسم الله را هم گفته ام





> میشه حاصل کارتون تا اینجا رو نشون بدین تا ببینیم که چه کردین؟


و من هم هنوز منتظر نتیجه زحمات دوساله این دوست عزیز هستم...  :متفکر:

----------


## tux-world

من متعجبم از اینکه ویندوز و لینوکس و دیگر سیستم عامل ها میلیونها برنامه نویس و هکر دارن هنوز ایرادهایی دارن و هر روز به روز میشن و مشکالتشون حل میشه . اون هم چند میلیون نفر .
شما تنهایی می خوایین هسته ای بنویسین که ایرادی نداشته باشه . بهتره این همه خودتون رو درگیر نکنین . این موضوع اصلا منظقی به نظر نمی رسه . شما می تونین هسته لینوکس رو خودتون تا مرز 100% تغییر بدین . عوض اینکه از تجربیات شخصی و چند نفر استفاده کنین از تجرباتی که سالهای سال با زحمت و مشقت بسیار زیاد به دست اومده چرا استفاده نمی کنین ؟ به جرات میشه گفت از تجربیات میلیونها نفر برنامه نویس و هکر و اشخاصی که تو تست و توسعه و الگوریتم و بازسازی و بروز آوری کمکتون خواهند کرد . 
لینوکس چرا پیشرفت کرد ؟ چون لینوس دید که واقعا اگه تنهایی کاری بکنه شکست می خوره برای همین سورس رو در اختیار جوامع اپن سورس گذاشت و به سرعت داره پیشرفته می کنه .
دیگه نیازی به سیستم عامل دیگه ای واقعا وجود نداره !!
با چند تا سیستم عامل کار کردین تا حالا ؟ تعداشون و نکات صعف و قوتشون رو می دونین ؟ اگه تحقیقی بکنین 100% متوجه میشین که کار شما واقعا نیاز نیست .
کمی با فکر باز برید جلو

----------


## salimipour

> و من هم هنوز منتظر نتیجه زحمات دوساله این دوست عزیز هستم...


من بیشتر روی بهینه سازی الگوریتمهای اگراوال و اگراوالا که در مورد ناحیه بحرانی می باشد کار کرده ام اگر شما هم در این زمینه کار کرده اید خوشحال می شوم با من تماس بگیرید
تا بتوانیم با هم همکاری کنیم.

----------


## Asad.Safari

Don't Reinvent Wheel .

موفق باشید

----------


## Delphi Coder

من فکر می کنم شما کار رو خیلی کوچیک فرض کردین نوشتن یه سیستم عامل توی این سایت forum ممکن نیست اما اگر خواستید پروژه open source ای رو برای این کار شروع کنید حتما اعلام کنید فکر می کنم کسایی پیدا می شن که کمک کنن. من خودم یکی.

----------


## neda haghi

دوست عزیز ممنون از این فکر بسیار خوبت من خیلی دوست دارم تو این پروژه ها شرکت کنم من همه جوره آماده همکاری هستم  :لبخند:

----------


## miradli

با سلام به دوستان عزیزم .
من چند سالی هست که با سیستم عامل ها از نظر ساختار آشنا شدم و حدود 4 سال هست که دارم تحقیق میکنم و تنها سیستم عاملی که کار نکردم مکOSX  هست .
در اوایل کارم ویندوز اکس پی رو فارسی کردم که خجالت میکشم از گفتنش ( البته فارسی کردن من مربوط به کلیه ی مراحل نصب هم میشد .) و در ادامه با لینوکس آشنا شدم و جالب بگم قبل از این که طرح سیستم عامل ملی مطرح بشه من نسخه ی لینوکس خودم رو داشتم با امکانات فارسی که یک رمسترینگ از نسخه ی ناپیکس بود .و هدفم ایجاد بستری برای اجرای برنامه های ویندوز در محیطی اپن سورس بود و میخواستم رو لینوکس این کار رو انجام بدم که البته با برنامه ی wine این امر ممکن بود اما من می خواستم لینوکس خودش فایلهای exe رو بشناسه و البته چه بس راه بیهوده ای رفتم  و بعد ها کارهای بیشتری انجام دادم و الان یک مجموعه از کارهام جمع کردم که روی یک دی وی دی قابل عرضه هست که  اون رو تشریح میکنم :

1 - سیستم عامل لینوکس ( با امکانات فارسی و اجرای زنده و قابلیت نصب )
2 -یک سیستم عامل متن باز بر پایه ی ویندوز ان تی با قابلیت اجرای اکثر برنامه های ویندوز و نصب درایورهای ویندوز برای سخت افزار .( در 2 نسخه 1-اجرای زنده و 2 نصب ) شما نیازی به تغییر نرم افزارها تون ندارید فقط سیستم عامل تغییر میکنه با تمام امکانات ویندوز تنها فرق این هست که به دلیل اپن سورس بودن مثل ویندوز باگ نداره .
3 -یک سیستم عامل کوچک و کامل و سریع که تماماً با اسمبلی نوشته شده

اینها که گفتم خروجی بیش از 4 سال کار مداوم من بود و نمیدونم کسی تو ایران بابت این کار پول میده ؟ 4 سال از عمر من که پای این کار رفته رو کسی بهم پس میده ؟
البته این 4 سال فقط کارکردم و اگر بخوام طول آموختنم رو به اون اضافه کنم ....... بخاط این که بیشتر کارهایی که بلدم رو خودم یاد گرفتم ( تجربی ) بدون رفتن به کلاس ، البته تازه درس خون شدم و رفتم دانشگاه .!
خوب حالا شما میخواید رو این پروژه ها سرمایه گذاری کنید ؟

از دوستای عزیز که بیشتر با بازار کا آشنا هستند در خواست میکنم به من نظر بدن ، برای این کاری که کردم چقدر پول باید بگیرم ؟ خودم این مجموعه رو منتشر کنم یا با یک شرکت قرار داد ببندم ؟ میدونم کار نرم افزار تو ایران از بیکاری بدتره .
اما خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید و راهنمایی کنید چون من اصلا با مراحل تجاری کار آشنا نیستن و همش تو خونه پای کامپیوتر بودم و نیدونم اون بیرون چه خبره !.

در مورد طراحی سیستم عامل هم به شما دوست عزیز بگم عمرت رو مثل من دور نریز .
با امید موفقیت روزافزون برای تمام دوستان .

----------


## Delphi Coder

جناب miradli به نظر من یه تاپیک جدید باز میکردید بهتر بود. نمیدونم چی بگم ولی ببخشید من آدم رکی هستم این قسمتو نمیشه باور کرد:



> 2 -یک سیستم عامل متن باز بر پایه ی ویندوز ان تی با قابلیت اجرای اکثر برنامه های ویندوز و نصب درایورهای ویندوز برای سخت افزار .( در 2 نسخه 1-اجرای زنده و 2 نصب ) شما نیازی به تغییر نرم افزارها تون ندارید فقط سیستم عامل تغییر میکنه با تمام امکانات ویندوز تنها فرق این هست که به دلیل اپن سورس بودن مثل ویندوز باگ نداره


یه قسمتهایی از سورس ویندوز تو نرم افزارای FileSharing P2P منتشر شده بود ولی کامل نبود اگر واقعا همچین کاری رو به تنهایی انجام دادید که اصلا قیمت نداره میتونید تیم خودتون و شرکت خودتونو تشکیل بدید و سیستم عاملتونو Release کنید. ولی به هر حال من که دوست دارم بیشتر در موردش بشنوم. لطفا اگه ممکنه با جزئیات بیشتری توضیح بدید.

----------


## miradli

باز هم سلام 
حق دارید باور نکنید این کار خیلی خیلی غیر ممکن و سخت هست اما این کار به تنهایی و بدست من انجام نشده . فقط می تونم بگم وقتی کفتم 4 سال عمرم رو گذاشتم تا بفهمم تو دنیای سیستم عامل چه خبر هست حقیقت رو گفتم .....
خوب من سیستم عامل های زیادی رو تست کردم و با خیلی از اون ها ور رفتم اما این که گفتم ویندوز اپن سورس دارم هم حقیقت هست اما من نساختم و حاصل جستجو و تحقیق من هست که زود تر از شما اون رو پیدا کردم و روش کار کردم و با گروه گسترش اون همکاری کردم و الان دارم روی اضافه کردن امکانات فارسی به سیستم عامل کار می کنم . البته اون حتی از عربی هم پشیبانی نمی کنه .
این سیستم عامل کار یک گروه هست نه تنها کار من !
بله دوست من نوشتن یک سیستم عامل از پاییه کار بسیار وقت گیر و سختی هست و اما پر شور و هیجان ، وقتی حتی یک بوت بنویسی و بالا اومدن سیستم رو با اون ببینی کلی حال می کنی و همیشه لذت ها با سختی هم راه هستن .. من هم با هدف ساختن یک سیستم عامل جدید وارد دنیای سیستم عامل ها شدم اما هنوز خیلی از کامل کردن یک سیستم عامل کامل توسط خودم دور هستم و این دقیقا مساوی با تمام عمر من خواهد بود . البته من یک پروژه رو خودم شروع کردم که حالا حالاها کرنل هم کامل نمیشه تا از خط فرمان سیستم عامل خودم استفاده کنم ، این کار واقا طول میکشه اون هم برای من که باید 10 بار یک قسمت رو بنویسم تا بفهمم مشکل کجا هست و باید چیکار کنم .

ROS is an effort to create a Free Software replacement for Microsoft Windows(TM) that is compatible with existing hardware and software! 
حالا یک عکس از سیستم عاملی که گفتم میذارو تا بیشتر لمس کنید :

این همون سیستم عامل اوپن سورس هست که بر پاییه ی ویندوز ان تی نوشته شده و تو عکس میبینید که در حال نصب ویژوال استودیو روی سیستم عامل هست و این حقیقت داره .

راستی یک پیشنهاد " دوست من ، من هزار کوچه و خیابون و کوه و کویر رو رد کردم تا بفهمم باید چیکار کنم اما شما می تونید به تجربیات دیگران اعتماد کنید و راه کوتاهی رو در پیش بگیرید . " خوب شما میتونید از کتاب تانن باوم (( اصول طراحی و پیاده سازی سیستم های عامل )) همون کتاب معروف که شامل کدهای minix هست با توضیح کامل و به فارسی ترجمه شده و البته همراه کتاب سی دی هم هست که محتوی اون minix هست ، این کتاب برای درک کامل از چگونگی ساخت سیستم عامل نوشته شده و حتما میدونید که لینوس ( سازنده ی لینوکس ) هم از این کتاب یاد گرفت چطور باید این کار رو انجام بده و یادتون باشه این سیستم عامل ( minix ) در حال حاضر نسخه 3 هست و کتاب ویرایش سوم رو بخرید تا به روز باشید .

راستی من رو ببخشید که از اول کامل توضیح ندادم و باعث شما اینطور بنظر برسه که من خودم اون سیستم عامل رو نوشتم ! با عرض معذرت سعی می کنم بیشتر توجه کنم به نوشته هام و کامل بنویسم .

با تشکر و آرزوی موفقیت برای تمام ایرانیان . " مسعود میرعدلی "

----------


## unix_svr4

1-اگر یک ایرانی بتواند سیستم عاملی مانند Dos را خلق کند ( یعنی خط به خط کدهای آنرا خودش بنویسد ) یک افتخار محسوب می شود! ولی اینطور که معلوم است همه فقط ادعا می کنند! مثلا آقایانی که طرفدار لینوکس هستند ( من با لینوکس هیچ مشکلی ندارم، اگر چه بیشتر وقتم با FreeBSD و سایر خانواده قدرتمند یونیکس می گذره ) و دوست دارند به جای خلق یک سیستم عامل، لینوکس رو توسعه بدن! میشه بگن تا حالا چی کار کردن؟؟؟
به کجا ها رسیدن؟؟؟ Parsix و Sharif و یا Karamad هم شدن سیستم عامل!!!
2-پروژه ای که شما از آن حرف می زنید یعنی ReactOS ابتدا به FreeWin95 معروف بود ولی پس از شکایت شرکت مایکروسافت (مثلا غول نرم افزاری دنیاست با اون محصولات پر از باگش) به ReactOS تغییر نام یافت!
که می توانید در آدرس http://www.reactos.org اطلاعات بیشتری بدست آورید!
3-من هم به فکر ساختن سیستم عاملی (فعلا برای کامپیوتر خودم) هستم! البته می دونم که دانش بسیار زیادی لازم داره! می دونم که کار ساده ای نیست! می دونم که ممکنه حتی موفق به ساختن چنین سیستم عاملی هم نشم! ولی تلاشم رو می کنم. آقایانی همه که ادعا می کنند لینوکس رو توسعه می دن برن توسعه اش بدن! (پس از گذشت چندین سال از نظر من لینوکس بهتر نشده هیچ تاز بدتر هم شده! اصلا چیزی به اسم ISO در این سیستم عامل وجود نداره! واین چیزی است که من رو حرص میده که چرا لینوس اجازه داد هر کس که از جاش پاشد بره سورسش رو دانلود کنه، کامپایل کنه، بعد یک سیستم عامل به اسم خودش بسازه، و بگه چون اپن سورسه بهترین سیستم عامل دنیاست! در صورتی که می تونست باشه )
4-خواستن، توانستن است!!!

----------


## miradli

دوست عزیزم unix_svr4 من مطالب شما رو در مورد reactos تایید می کنم و قبول دارم که ساختن سیستم عاملی مثل داس توسط یک ایرانی (اگر کاملا خودش ساخته باشه ) واقعا افتخار هست چون تو ایران آموزش خوب وجود نداره ( به زبان فارسی ) در مورد لینوکس هم درسته و قبول دارم که وقتی هر کسی بیاد و کاری بکنه و سیستم عامل خودش رو که بر پاییه لینوکس هست رو بیرون بده فقط دلش خوش بوده که یک سیستم عامل به اسم خودش بیرون داده ( البته اگه واقعا اون رو از نظر کد های کرنل ویرایش کنه میشه گفت یک کاری کرده ) به نظر من نمیشه گفت تو ایران توضیعی از لینوکس هست که واقعا روش کار کرده باشن بجز اضافه کردن امکان تایپ فارسی و منوی فارسی ، توضیع های مبتنی بر debian مثل ناپیکس رو میشه به سادگی رمستر کرد و با اسم جدید منتشر کرد مثل shabdix که فقط فارسی به ناپیکس اضافه شده و توضیع های مبتنی بر slax که به وفور یافت میشن چون خیلی راحت تر از ناپیکس رمستر میشه و واقعا کار رو ساده کردن که Karamad و learnux هر دو روی این توضیع رمستر شدن که به نظر من کار بزرگی نیست . اما sharif که دیگه از همه باحالتره من نمی دونم روی این نسخه از لینوکس چیکار کردن که به اسم خودشون و اون هم با قیمت جالب میفروشنش ! من با اون کار نکردم اما چیزی که دیدم ظاهرا fedora 4 بود و جالبتر اینه که بیشتر توضیع ها مثل fedora read hat و ... قبلا توسط علاقه مندان لینوکس فارسی شده بودن البته محیط کاری kde و gnume منظورم بود و این خیلی جالبه که من هنوز نفهمیدم تو ایران ( طرح سیستم عامل ملی ) قرار چه معجزه ای روی لینوکس انجام بشه ! در مورد پارسیکس هم لازم به گفتن نیست و فکر میکنم بیشتر شما اون رو دیدید ...
اما کاری که من رو لینوکس کردم اگرچه شامل امکانات فارسی میشد اما هدفم چیز دیگه بود یعنی ایجاد بستر ویندوزی در لینوکس که گفتم wine این کار رو میکنه و react os هم ... اما من واقا علاقه به ویرایش لینوکس داشتم و نه به این که یک توضیع با اسم من وجود داشته باشه و به همین خاطر هنوز کاری رو که کردم منتشر نکردم !
آشنایی من با این سیستم عاملها باعث شد تا بهتر بفهمم که داخل یک سیستم عامل چه خبر هست و تازه قصد کردم خودم کاری انجام بدم ... 
بله نوشتن سیستم عامل اطلاعات زیاد و وقت و صبر میخواد ولی خیلی هم دلچسب و لذت بخش هست که بتونی نتیجه ی کار خودت رو ببینی ( باور کنید من وقتی گفتم حال میکنی وقتی بوتی که خودت نوشتی رو ببینی که سیستم با اون بالا اومده ( یعنی کار میکنه ) دروغ نگفتم )
اقای unix_svr4 امیدوارم موفق باشی ، همچنین من هنوز نتونستم سیستم عامل کوچیک خودم رو کامل کنم و شاید هنوز راه زیادی مونده تا به نتیجه برسم شاید هم نرسم ولی کلی از این مراحل رو گذروندم مثل بوت ... خوشحال میشم اگه سوالی داشتی بپرسی و بتونم به شما کمک کنم چون خوشحال شدم از واقع بینی و همت و هدفداری شما و همچنین من هم به مشکلاتی بر خوردم که سعی میکنم بعدا مطرح کنم و دوستان کمک کنن .

خواستن + همت + هوش ایرانی = توانستن * 100

----------


## unix_svr4

من هم برای شما دوست عزیز آرزوی موفقیت می کنم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## A147258369

سلام دوستان  بنده هم استارت نوشتن یک سیستم علمل را بر پایه اسمبلی  زده ام
ولی با مشکل کمبود اطلاعات روبه رو هستم و از دوستان برای همکاری دعوت می کنم
در ضمن سیستم عامل بنده  OPEN SOURCE است.
(البته بعد از تکمیل شدن)
با این آدرس لطفا تماس بگیرید: ABDY_F@YAHOO.COM

----------


## bozqurt

اسم این کتاب system programers bible است که به فارسی هم ترجمه شده
راستی از افرادی تجربه نوشتن کرنل دارند یه سوال دارم اگه جواب اون رو میدونین به منم یاد بدین : من میخوام به مود محافظت شده سوییچ کنم ولی نمیدونم چه طور

----------


## ICEMAN

> اسم این کتاب system programers bible است که به فارسی هم ترجمه شده
> راستی از افرادی تجربه نوشتن کرنل دارند یه سوال دارم اگه جواب اون رو میدونین به منم یاد بدین : من میخوام به مود محافظت شده سوییچ کنم ولی نمیدونم چه طور


میشه بیشتر در مورد این کتاب توضیح بدید !
حداقل بگو کدوم انتشارات !

----------


## bozqurt

این کتاب از انتشارات ناقوس است 
در این کتاب به مباحثی مثل معماری گذرگاه eisa و micro channel ها اشاره شده سرویس های bios رو هم به طور کامل  توضیح داده

----------


## sefideh

سلام،من در مورد محیط های شبیه سازی سیستم عامل یکسری اطلاعات لازم دارم،ولی گیر نمیارم،اگر کسی میدونه بگه.
مرسی

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

فعلا اینو داشته باش : 

http://www.codeplex.com/cpuss/

(شبیه ساز زمانبندی سی پی یو)

----------


## ICEMAN

> این کتاب از انتشارات ناقوس است 
> در این کتاب به مباحثی مثل معماری گذرگاه eisa و micro channel ها اشاره شده سرویس های bios رو هم به طور کامل  توضیح داده


مطمئنی دوست عزیز که همچین کتابی وجود داره
http://royacity.com/books/nagoos.htm
آخه کتابی به نام system programming bible وجود نداره

----------


## __Genius__

سلام ،
اگه راهنما برای نوشتن سیستم عامل میخواهین من میتونم بهتون "سعید بیکی" رو معرفی کنم .
یکی از بهترین هکرهای ایران و در سطح دنیا هست .
مدرک افتخاری СCIE از شرکت cisco داره  . بخاطر ایده ای که داخل cisco داره .
همچنین یکی از اعضای شرکت intel هست چون یک ایده جالب در مورد microprocessor ها ارائه داده .
20 سالش هست .
اسم مستعارش هم Cephexin هست. 
یک سیستم عامل اختصاصی نوشته که من هم دیدمش .
با یک کراکر با نام Y0da هم که یکی از دوستانش هست یک سیستم عامل نوشتن .
در هر صورت ... این شخص میتونه کمک خوبی باشه .
موفق باشید .

----------


## fatrix

سلام
من تازه شروع به کار کردم اونم برای پروژه آز سیستم عامل.
پروژه ما درباره menuet os هست یه سیستم عامل کوچیک و جمع و جور که برای شروع کار میتونه کمک خوبی باشه به زبان اسمبلی نوشته شده .
به نظر من اگر کسی میخواد از اول شروع به نوشتن سیستم عامل کنه نیازی نیست بره سورس ویندوز رو ببینه یا لینوکس برای شروع باید از کد های کوچیک استفاده کرد و از سیستم عامل های کوچیک اکه یه search بکنید کلی سیستم عامل های کوچیک و جمع و جور می بینید که همه توسط افرادی مثل خودتون نوشته شده به هر حال من در حال جمع آوری اطلاعات اولیه هستم اگه اطلاعاتی دارید منون میشم برام به این آدرس بفرستید 
mamoosh_1990@yahoo.com

----------


## fatrix

راستی یه آدرسی هم پیدا کرده که مراحل نوشتن یه سیستم عامل رو به ترتیب توضیح میده
http://www.osdev.org/osfaq2/

----------


## fatrix

راستی یه آدرسی هم پیدا کرده که مراحل نوشتن یه سیستم عامل رو به ترتیب توضیح میده
http://www.osdev.org/osfaq2/

----------


## hassanjj

من هستم
خوشم امد از این اعتماد به نفس
chi2010mdj@yahoo.com

----------


## fazlnet

سلام 
من حدودا 1 ساله روی این موضوع کار می کنم و قبلا هم در فروم persianos فعالیت می کردم
اگر کمکی خواستید بگید شاید منم کاری ازم بر اومد

----------


## mehrdadmehrvarz

نگاه عزیزان من دوستم توی سن 12 سالگی شروع کرد فارسی کردن ویندوز میلینیوم و 13 سالگی ویندوز فارسی پردیس داد بیرون حالا ما اینطور استعدادای داریم ولی بازم داریم  از محصولات دیگران میکنیم  همین دوستم توی سن 15 سالگی میهن بلاگ راه انداخت الان هم که 18 سالشه فکر کنم مثل دوسته من توی ایران خیلی هستن ولی کسی بهشون توجه نمیکنن جز خودشون حالا نوبت ماست که اونا ازمحصولات ما استفاده کنند

----------


## Ninja4Virus

سلام بر دوستان عزیز
من هم با شما هستم
خیلی وقت هست که روی نوشتن سیستم عامل کار می کنم
به نتایج مهمی هم رسیده ام و دوست دارم به صورت گروهی این پروژه عظیم را راه بیندازیم

----------


## Ninja4Virus

دوستان ببخشید یادم رفت هیچکس منبعی در مورد نوشتن درایورها ندارد
خیلی ممنون

----------


## fazlnet

کاری نداره کافیه اطلاعات سخت افزار رو داشته باشی و همچنین آدرس پورت که اینها هیچ کدوم به منبع احتیاج نداره
مثلا شما دستگاهی دارید که به شبکه مجهزه و می خواید ار اون استفاده کنید خب حالا باید آدرس پورت lan رو داشته باشی که ED00 تا EDFF هست و در ضمن شما برای نوشتن و خواندن از این پورت به یک بافر احتیاج داری که LAN  یک بافر 256 بایتی داره به آدرسهFB002000 تا FB0020FF حالا با ساخت یک ساختمان در زبان برنامه نویسی مورد نظر این داده های 8بیتی رو تجزیه و تحلیل کنید 
موفق باشی

----------


## fazlnet

راستی در ضمن اگر واقعا می خواید سیستم عامل درست کنید بگید که کار رو جدی بگیریم و تشکیل تیم بدیم و تقسیم وظایف کنیم

----------


## student_101

> سلام ،
> اگه راهنما برای نوشتن سیستم عامل میخواهین من میتونم بهتون "سعید بیکی" رو معرفی کنم .
> یکی از بهترین هکرهای ایران و در سطح دنیا هست .
> مدرک افتخاری СCIE از شرکت cisco داره  . بخاطر ایده ای که داخل cisco داره .
> همچنین یکی از اعضای شرکت intel هست چون یک ایده جالب در مورد microprocessor ها ارائه داده .
> 20 سالش هست .
> اسم مستعارش هم Cephexin هست. 
> یک سیستم عامل اختصاصی نوشته که من هم دیدمش .
> با یک کراکر با نام Y0da هم که یکی از دوستانش هست یک سیستم عامل نوشتن .
> ...


من در مورد این فرد تحقیق کردم حتی باهاشون صحبت کردم . نه CCIE داران چون این حرف احمقانه که افتخاری هستش ... واقعا متاسفام همچنین سیستم عاملی ایشون ننوشتن و به گفته ی خودشون این تخصصشون نیست اصلان

----------


## __Genius__

خوب ظاهراً بنده این تاپیک رو دیر دیدم ، ولی خوب مشکلی نیست ...
@ student_101
اولاً کلمه احمق کلمه ای نیست که در خور یه سایت و یه محیط عمومی باشه که شما بکار بردی که خوب متاسفانه در این مورد باید بگم مشکل از تربیت شماست ، 
دوماً شما چطوری در مورد این فرد تحقیق کردی !؟ این فرد مدیر ارشد سایت امنیت Crouz بوده و از اون زمان تا به الان کسی زیاد نتونسته سر از کارهایی که انجام میده در بیاره ، همچنین خوبه یه مطلب جالب بدونی و اون این هست که با تمام فعالیتهای گسترده ای که توی زمینه های مختلف بخصوص برنامه نویسی حرفه ای داشته نمیتونی یه کد public و حتی یه سورس ساده پیدا کنی از این فرد  :چشمک:  چون تمامی فعالیتهاش حرفه ای بوده و کدهای عمومی و در پیت نبوده که همه جا پخش بشه ... همین 2 ماه پیش بود که بهترین Exploit Developer از طرف Core Security inc که یکی از اعضای اونجا هست شد که حتماً هم باید ابزار معروف Core Impact رو از اون شرکت بشناسی ... ، در ضمن اینو هم یاد آوری کنم که اگه میدونستی در کنار چه کسانی داره فعالیت میکنه و بین چه کسانی به عنوان بهترین شناخته شده لرزه به تنت می افتاد و نمیگفتی تحقیق کردم  :چشمک: 
متاسفانه چیزی که داخل ایران جا افتاده این هست که اون کسی کامپیوتر بلده که کارهایی که میکنه توی بوق و کرنا میکنه و بابتش یه سری آدمای فهم کور تکبیر میفرستن !
وقتی یه خبر پیدا میشه میگه آشیانه به پشتیبانی از شیعیان به فلان سایت حمله کرد و اونا رو هک کرد صدای صلوات و تکبیر بالا میره اما وقتی که یه نفر پیدا میشه که گوشه یه اتاق نشسته کارهای خارق العاده ای انجام میده و صداش در نمیاد میائیم در موردش میگیم اصلاً تخصص نداره ، اصلاً هیچ کاری بلد نیست ، چرا ؟ چون بلد بودن رو به این میدونیم که خودمون رو نمایش بدیم .
جناب آقایی که اسمت رو نمیدونم ، اگه یه سری عکس از نمونه کارهایی که سعید انجام داده برات بذارم در موردشون تحقیق کنی میتونی بفهمی که این کارها نتیجه چندین سال تجربه مفید و سواد درست و حسابی هست و کارهای تماماً نویی هست نه تکراری و بدون ایده نو  :لبخند: 
ضمناً محض اطلاع جناب عالی ، به اینجا سر بزن ،
http://secumania.net
توی چندین سال خیلی از آدما توی بحث امنیت و علوم هک پیدا شدن که خیلی ادعا میکردن که بلدن و نفوذگر هستن و همین الان هم پیدا میشه ، ولی نتونستن حتی یه ذره برای هم نوعان و هموطنان خودشون مفید باشن !  :لبخند:  یا خود خواه بودن یا سوادشو نداشتن که بخوان مفید واقع بشن ، اما تشریف ببر داخل سایت این قسمت :
http://secumania.net/index.php?optio...d=21&Itemid=26
ببین چند نوع و به چه تعداد مقاله میبینی که میتونی با زبان فارسی به صورت سلیس و روان ازشون استفاده کنی و علم خودتو ببری بالا ، تازه یه چیز جالب تر ، ترجمه و تالیف کتاب the art of exploitation رو میتونی اینجا پیدا کنی و به صورت کاملاً مجانی با لیسانس GPL دریافت کنی و بخونی ;)  در صورتی که این کتاب میتونست با قیمت بالایی به فروش برسه .
در آخر هم یه چیز جالب برات میذارم مطالعش کن شاید وجدانت متوجه بشه تو دروغ گفتی و خالی بستی یا من ! ( در مورد تک تک line هاشم میتونی از طریق Email مطلع بشی  )
http://rapidshare.com/files/159045988/CV.pdf
این رزومه کاری سعید هست ، میتونی بخونیش کامل ...
نکته آخر اینکه نحوه جمله بندی شما اینقدر ناقص هست و اشکال داره  که بعید میدونم توی حالت نرمال این رو نوشته باشی ...
*واقعاً برای آدمهای دروغ گو متاسفم .*

----------


## prof.farahmand

سلام دوستان
راستش ما ایرانی ها به جای کمک و راهنمایی بیشتر مسخره می کنیم.
اگه یادتون باشه من تاپیکی زدم به اسم ساخت سیستم عامل
توش همه چی نوشتن به جز کمک و راهنمایی
ولی من الآن مدیر کل گروه IRKernel هستم و الآن داریم روی ساخت سیستم عامل و مطالعات خیلی سخت(البته به جای درس خوندن برای کنکور) کار می کنیم.
علم ما خیلی کمه و برای اینکار یکی دو معلم خصوصی گرفتیم.
خوشحال می شم به سایت ما هم سری بزنید
irkernel.com
forum.irkernel.com

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام

fazlnet: دوست من بابت راهنماییهات خیلی ممنونم.

prof.farahmand: ما تشکیل تیم دادیم ولی تیممون خیلی کوچیک هستش و جکع و جورش 3 نفر هستش. ولی همه کارها رو داریم از پایه انجام میدیم. من نتونستم به سایتتون دسترسی پیدا کنم ولی خوشحال میشم باهم همکاری کنیم.

----------


## ax.dbyte

سلام. با طرح سیستم عامل جدید کاملا موافقم. چون هر گونه اصلاح سیستم های قبلی نهایتا به اسم صاحبان شرکتها تمام می شود. به هر صورت سوالی که به نظرم خیلی مهم رسید اینه که با کدوم language program تصمیم دارید بنویسید؟ و برای چه cpu هایی؟ با اومدن dual و quad  فکر میکنم سیستم عاملهای 32 بیتی در نگاه اول زیاد فایده نداشته باشن از طرفی امکانات چندهسته ای ها تو کشور ما بسیار پایینه و من خودم شخصا اسمبلی اونها رو بلد نیستم!!! بنابر این فکر می کنم استفاده از اسمبلی 32 بیتی برای این کار بسیار مناسب باشه البته حرف برای گفتن بسیار است. اما اگر خواستین با اسمبلی شروع کنین من هستم. اونوقت یه شروع واقعا جدید داریم. و واقعا متفاوت که البته میتونیم از کدهای بهینه قبلا نوشته شده هم استفاده کنیم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## rh_b_h

با سلام
من این مطالب رو دیدم یه نظری در مورد آقا سعید دارم...
ایشان یکی از بهترین و مستعدترین و با پشتکارترین افرادی هست که من از اون موقعی که تو کروز بودم ایشان رو می شناسم.در ضمن موارد بالا همگی تایید می شه...

----------


## prof.farahmand

------------
امید وارم همه موفق بشن..

----------


## a.karimi.k

اگر می خواهید چرخ را از اول نسازید و آشنایی زیادی هم با سخت افزار ندارید و مایل به ایجاد یک سیستم عامل کوچک خانگی هستید، و با زبان های خانواده C مخصوصا #C آشنایی دارید توصیه میکنم به این سایت سر بزنید:

http://www.gocosmos.org/index.en.aspx

می توانید با Visual Studio سیستم عامل خودتان را بسازید. به این سیستم عامل ها Managed OS یا Language-based OS می گویند.

برای آگاهی بیشتر: یک سیستم عامل آزمایشی ولی حرفه ای تر به نام Singularity نیز توسط مایکروسافت با همین معماری ساخته شده.

و یک پست کوچک به زبان فارسی در این مورد:

http://m-a-engineergroup.blogspot.co...larity-os.html

----------


## mossaferin

سلام 
این هم یه سایت دیگه http://www.reactos.org

که یه os متن باز بر اساس ویندوز ارائه کرده که مطالعه اون خالی از لطف نیست

موفق باشید

----------


## amirniazi

دوستان من و چند تا از دوستام چند وقتی هست دارین رو بحث سیستم عامل کار می کنیم 
و الان تا جایی پیش رفتیم که اگر فایل کرنل و لودر ها رو داخل فلاپی یا یک فلش قرار بدید و سیستم رو روشن کنید سیستم از  روی سیستم عامل ما بالا می اد البته ما هنوز کرنل خواستی ننوشتیم و یه برنامه ساده است
حالا اگر کمکی از دست من بربیاد حاضرم کمک کنم

----------


## puma2007

اگر به یه نمونه برای شروع کار نیاز دارید می تونید از Kolibri OS استفاده کنید.

بسیار کم حجم ولی پیشرفته.
بوت شدن در کمتر از 2 ثانیه
نوشته شده با ASM X86
کد یاز نیز هست.

www.dokme.com/

----------


## aryan_koder_x86

به منم سر بزنين شايد بدردتون خوردم
www.ir-os.blogfa.com

----------


## mohsenashkboos

آخه مگه ما چی کم داریم که نتونیم یک سیستم عامل کاملا ایرانی تولید کنیم.این همه مهندس و مغز داریم.به جان خودم اگه هممون مغزهامون رو بزاریم رو هم و با همتی که هممون داریم میتونیم.فقط باید دوستان بخواهند.در جواب یکی از دوستان که گفت چرخ رو دوباره تولید نمیکنن باید بگم حرفش درسته اما در اینجا ما میخواهیم یک چرخ کاملا ایرانی بسازیم و به دنیا ما میتوانیم و ما به کسی وابسطه نیستیم و باج هم نمیدیم.این افتخاره و باور کنید نوابغی که ما داریم  مطمئن باشید تو امریکا وجود نداره.اونا هیچی نیست فقط مخ ها رو از همه جای دنیا جمع میکنن و روشون سرمایه گذاری میکنن.حالا ما این همه مخ داریم و ... بسم الله..ما هم هستیم.

----------


## kiarashk

دوستان سلام
 من حرفم اینه که شما با این همه اطلاعاتی که دارین چرا می خواین اصلا برای کامپیوتر سیستم عامل بنویسید الان دارن سیستم عامل اندروید رو برای پاکت پی سی توصعه  میدن  ولی این کار خیلی تازست و دست توش  کمه توی ایران که فکر نم کنم کسی اصلا روش کار بکنه و من به عنوان عضو کوچیکی از پاکت پی سی باز ها از شما می خوام که توی این پروژه شرکت کنید و قول می دم که تیمتون بیشتر از هر کار دیگه ای تو این کار موفقه . احتمالا با سایت http://forum.xda-developers.com/ هم اشنایی دارین این بجه ها هم دارن روی این پوروژه کار میکنن
امیدوارم که اطلاعات هر چند ناچیزم بدرد بخوره
در پایان یه سوال هم دارم من الان کونکوریم ولی می خوام بعد از کنکور خیلی سریع تر از همی شه تو این ضمینه ها حر کت کنم واسه هم می خوام بدونم چه جوری باید کار رو شروع کنم ایا میشه از تدریس خصوصی استفاده کرد چه جوری وکی برای این کار خوبه؟

----------


## betisa

با سلام به همه

من اطلاعات زیادی درباره نوشتن سیستم عامل و کلا برنامه نویسی ندارم مقداری با خانواده c کد نویسی کردم اما نه آنقدر که بشه بگی برنامه نویس هستم اما چیزی که باعث شد به سمت برنامه نویسی و رشته نرم افزار برم سودای طراحی یک سیستم عامل بود که اولا ایرانی باشه و ثانیا بتونه فایل های اجرایی سیتم عامل های دیگر رو هم غیر از فایل های اجرایی خودش اجرا کنه که کار بسیار مشکلی هست.

 اگر من رو قابل بدونید می خواهم یک پیشنهاد بدم هرکس دوست داشت با من تماس بگیره و موافقتش رو اعلام کنه. من حاضرم هر کاری از دستم بر میاد انجام بدم.
--> و اما پیشنهاد من : پیشنهاد من اینه که به جای اینکه بیایم و بگیم چی سخته و چی آسون چیکار کردیم و چیکار میخوایم بکنیم. و پراکنده کار های خودمون رو ادامه بدیم بیایم و یک تیم کامل و قوی تشکیل بدیم اون هایی که با تجربه تر هستن به اون هایی که کم تجربه تر هستن یاد بدن و با خوندن و کارکردن روی سورس های دیگران و  نتر سیدن از این که کار ما کپی کردن از بقیه است ( البته ما همین زبان رو هم از پدر و مادرمون کپی کردیم) بریم جلو تا بتونیم یک سیستم عامل رو خودمون طراحی کنیم.

از طریق این ایمیل میتونید با من تماس بگیرید:  betisagroup@gmail.com 

امید وارم که با تلاش و کوشش بتونیم قدمی برداریم

----------


## betisa

من تا حدی موافق صحبت های شما هستم ولی تفکر شرکت اپل رو خیلی دوست دارم البطه انحصار خوب نیست ولی استاندارد خیلی خوبه

----------


## mohammad.ahmady173

سلام...
من میخوام شروع به یادگیری و نحوه ی نوشتن سیستم عامل کنم..
درس سیستم عامل رو توی دانشگاه پاس کردم . اطلاعات محدودی دارم،
میخوام بدونم از کجا باید شروع کنم...
ممنون.

----------


## mohammad.oud

دوستان عزیز ، پروژه ساختن یک سیستم عامل توانا ، که بشه به عنوان یک سیستم عامل حرفه ای روش حساب کرد خیلی دشواره ، کار نشدنی نیست ولی خیلی زمان بره ، همین مایکروسافت سالی چند تا پکیج برای اصلاح امنیت و ... روی آپدیت ویندوز میگذاره؟

*بحث خودکفایی یه موضوع کاملا اشتباهه* ، البته در قدیم خیلی خوب بوده اما الان با این سرعت پیشرفت نمیشه از اول شروع کرد به ساخت یک چیز . اگه الان شروع کنید  سیستم عامل ایرانی بسازید، فوقش 5 ساله دیگه تموم بشه ، حالا به نظر شما تو این 5 سال مایکروسافت یا اپل بیکار نشستن؟

من در یه مقاله اقتصادی مطالعه کردم که یکی از بزرگترین اشتباهاتی که کشور های جهان سوم می کنن همین بحث خودکفاییه .

یه مثال می زنم : همین سوزن خیاطی که توی همه خونه ها پیدا میشه ، توی کشور چین ساخته میشه . انقدر تکنولوژی پیشرفته و هزینه بری داره که فقط کشور چین و یه کشور دیگه تنها تولید کننده سوزن جهان هستند!!! یعنی حتی آمریکا هم سوزن رو از چین وارد می کنه. 
حالا فرض کنید بخوایم خودمون خود کفا بشیم و سوزن تولید کنیم ، هزینه ساخت کارخانه و مشکلات تولید و سعی و خطا ها سر به فلک می کشه ، چون چین 100 ساله داره سوزن تولید می کنه و ما از اول می خوایم شروع کنیم!!!

بحث من اینه که هم لینوکس خوبه ، همه ویندوز و هم مک ، 
بحث من اینه که چرا ما نوآوری نکنیم؟ یه چیزی درست کنیم که تا قبل نبوده!!! ما همش میشینیم ببینیم خارجیا چی درست می کنن بعد ما به فکر می افتیم همون چیز رو برای خودمون بومی کنیم و بسازیم.

نمونش همین موتور جستجوی ایرانی که قراره ساخته بشه یا ایمیل ملی ، من مطمئنم وقتی ساخته شد مفت نمی ارزه!!!

ببینید گوگل از اول که ساخته شده فقط یه موتور جستجوو بود ، حالا ببینید چقدر فناوری بهش اضافه شده از گوگل ارث گرفته تا گودر و ....

ما باید بشینیم یه چیزی بسازیم که تک باشه!!! ایدش مال خودمون باشه ،*یه چیزی باشه که کشور های دیگه رو بهمون نیازمند کنه*، اون وقته که میشه افتخار کردددد که ایرانی هستیممم

----------


## eshpilen

خب نرم افزارهای بازمتن و سیستم عاملهای بازمتن قوی و کاملی مثل GNU/Linux برای همین هستن دیگه. نیاز خاصی نمیبینم یک سیستم عامل از ابتدا بنویسیم خودمون. میتونیم از همون لینوکس استفاده کنیم و مثلا روی کم و کسری هاش کار کنیم و امکانات بومی و سفارشی سازی ای که نیاز داره.
اینطوری از میلیونها خط کد با کیفیت و تست شده بهره میبریم و ضمنا جزیی از اجتماعی جهانی هستیم بجای یک کشور و چند متخصص منفرد. یعنی میتونیم با هم پیش بریم و از دستاوردهای تمام برنامه نویسانی که در جهان بر روی این سیستم عامل فعالیت میکنن بهره مند بشیم.
البته مسلما چیزی که تولید میکنیم بر اساس قوانین مجوزهای بازمتن و اخلاقا، باید بازمتن/آزاد باشه.
ولی از هنرهای بعضی افراد به اصطلاح اندیشمند و متخصص و سیاستمدارها انتظارش میره که چیزی درست کنن که بخوان انحصاری باشه یا تمام بخشها و برنامه هاش آزاد نباشه.
بنظر من اینطور سیستم عامل و کلا هر نرم افزار انحصاری تقریبا هیچ ارزشی نداره. حداقل از نظر آموزشی و علمی که بدردی نمیخورن.




> بحث من اینه که هم لینوکس خوبه ، همه ویندوز و هم مک ،


ویندوز و مک خوب نیست  :لبخند گشاده!: 
البته تاوقتی آلترناتیو کافی نداریم ازش استفاده میکنیم.
وگرنه ویندوز یک محصول تجاری و انحصاری یک شرکت آمریکایی هست. نه به ما مالکیت میده، نه امکان آموزش، نه علم و فناوریش رو، نه امکان تغییرات. پول زیادی رو باید بابتش از مملکت خارج کرد و به جیب شرکتها و سرمایه دارهای ثروتمند ریخت؛ البته درسته ما فعلا این کار رو نمیکنیم، ولی بهرحال نمیشه روی دوام این وضعیت اتکا کرد. ویندوز تحت کنترل کامل و سیاست های تجاری یک شرکت انحصاری هست. مسلما از نظر امنیت ملی هم خطرناک هست.

از نظر اینهم که خودکفایی کامل باشه من فکر نمیکنم به اون صورت باید بخوایم دقیقا همه چیز رو بصورت کامل خودمون تولید کنیم. اما باید دنبال یه تعادل و رابطهء دو طرفه بود. یعنی به ازای چیزهای ارزشمندی که دیگران تولید میکنن و ما استفاده میکنیم و به اونها وابسته هستیم، ما هم چیزهای ارزشمندی تولید کنیم که اونا هم بابت اونها به ما وابستگی متناسبی داشته باشن.
البته نه یه چیزایی مثل خرج کردن از کیسه و مصرف منابع ملی اتمام پذیر!
مثلا اینکه ما نفت رو بفروشیم به اونا و اونا به ما نرم افزار و الکترونیک بفروشن اصلا جالب نیست. چون برای اونا تولید اون موارد بیشتر توسط فکر و فناوری پیشرفته صورت میگیره و منابع ملی و اتمام پذیر خیلی کمتری مصرف میکنه، اما ما سرمایه های ارزشمند ملی و پایان پذیر خودمون رو مصرف میکنیم. یه زمانی میرسه ما دیگه چیز زیادی برای استخراج و فروش نداریم، اما اونا کماکان بدون محدودیت محصولاتشون رو تولید و صادر میکنن و تازه در این کار قویتر و غیرقابل رقابت تر هم شدن.
باز یه چیزایی مثل محصولات کشاورزی هم بد نیستن. ولی بازدهی صنعت فناوریهای مدرن خیلی بالاست و کشور ما همه فکر نمیکنم زیاد برای کشاورزی گسترده و باثبات مستعد باشه. 
البته نرم افزار یه زمینهء استثنایی هست که در اون بنظر من بازمتن و آزاد بودن برای عموم بشریت خیلی بهتره. بنابراین هیچوقت نمیگم نرم افزارهای انحصاری تولید کنیم و بفروشیم. ولی میشه بقیهء محصولات مثل سخت افزار رو تولید کرد و فروخت. همچنین محصولات فناوریهای مدرن زیاد دیگری که وجود دارن.
نرم افزار مثل یک علم اساسی هست که باید برای همگان آزاد باشه و عموم امکان کنترل کامل بر اون رو داشته باشن.

----------


## pswin.pooya

هنوز صنعت نيازمند نرم افزارهايي هست كه بايد به صورت سفارشي نوشته بشن به همين شكل نيازمند سيستم عاملهاي خاصي هست كه به صورت تجاري توليد نميشن و يا اگر هم بشن به اين راحتي ها نميشه اونها رو گرفت و يا پيدا كرد. من خودم براي پروژه خودم يكسري هدف رو تعيين كردم اما به خاطر درسم روند كار كند هست




> نوشتن سيستم عامل روميزي يه كار بيخود هست چون معمولا اين سيستم  عاملها يا براي محيطهاي خونگي هستن و يا براي شركتها. اما سيستم عامل هاي صنعتي و يا سيستم عاملهايي كه بتونن با شرايط خاص صنعتي خودشون رو تطبيق بدن كم هستن و كاملا بهينه نشدن. مواردي مثل لينوكس و ... هم چندان به درد اين محيطها نمي خورن چون اكثرا حافظه زيادي براي اجرا ميخوان و يا شرايط خاصي رو لازم دارن.
> مثلا اینکه ما نفت رو بفروشیم به اونا و اونا به ما نرم افزار و الکترونیک  بفروشن اصلا جالب نیست. چون برای اونا تولید اون موارد بیشتر توسط فکر و  فناوری پیشرفته صورت میگیره و منابع ملی و اتمام پذیر خیلی کمتری مصرف  میکنه، اما ما سرمایه های ارزشمند ملی و پایان پذیر خودمون رو مصرف میکنیم.  یه زمانی میرسه ما دیگه چیز زیادی برای استخراج و فروش نداریم، اما اونا  کماکان بدون محدودیت محصولاتشون رو تولید و صادر میکنن و تازه در این کار  قویتر و غیرقابل رقابت تر هم شدن.


خلايق را هر چه لايق. زماني رو كه ما هنوز در گير بچه بازيها هستيم اونها صرف پيشرفتشون ميكنن. من كه كاملا از دست ايراني ها نا اميد شدم و ميدونم كه با اين وضع اگر بخواد پيش بره هيچ وقت و اما هيچ وقت ما به جايي نمي رسيم.




> باز یه چیزایی مثل محصولات کشاورزی هم بد نیستن. ولی بازدهی صنعت فناوریهای  مدرن خیلی بالاست و کشور ما همه فکر نمیکنم زیاد برای کشاورزی گسترده و  باثبات مستعد باشه.


واقعا متاسفم. تركيه كه وضعش از ما بدتره داره اروپا رو جواب ميده شما ميگي وضع اقليمي ما خرابه. ما خيلي چيزها رو توي كشاورزي داريم كه بقيه كشورها ميخوان داشته باشن. اما بازم توي كشاورزي هم به جايي نمي رسيم. وقتي تكدانه به جاي اينكه هلوي ايراني بخره و آبميوه كنه ميره پودرش رو از تركيه ميخره وضع بهتر از اين هم نميشه. وقته انگور بدون هرمون ايراني ميشه 1000 تومن و انگور هرمون خورده ترك ميشه 3000 تومن. بله اين شكليه وقتي تخم مرغ از تركيه وارد ميشه و جوجه دارهاي ايراني آمپول تاريخ گذشته به جوجه هاشون ميذنن (كسي هم صداش در نمياد) وضع بهتر از اين نميشه. 

اولا سرمايه دار ايراني با آمريكايي هيچ فرقي نداره. تو يه جنس ميخري بايد هم پولش رو بدي اگر هم نمي خواي به سلامت. اون آقا پول گذاشته، ريسك كرده و ... و حالا هم داره نتيجه ميگيره و حقش هم هست. اگر عرضه داريم ما هم ميتونيم اينكار رو بكنيم. 

كلا اين مسائل ربطي به اين تالار نداره و بيخود هم خودتون رو با اونها درگير نكيد. بهتره به جاي حرف زدن عمل كنيد تا ببينيد تو عمل چي كاره هستيد. بهتره قبل از اينكه بگيم لينوكس خوب يا ويندوز و يا مك بدونيم كه چرا اونها طراحي شدن و عيبهاشون چيه (دليل داشته باشيم). وقتي دليل نداريم چرا بايد بيخودي نظر بديم. مثلا واقعا من نمي دونم ايراد مك چيه كه شما ميگين بد هست؟!

اما بازهم با خوب و بد كردن به جايي نمي رسيم. مهم اينه كه قبل از اينكه از كسي و يا چيزي انتقاد كنيم.به فكر راه حل براي اون مشكل باشيم. يعني همراه انتقادمون راه حل رو هم بگيم. متاسفانه و متاسفانه كشورمون پر آدمهايي شده كه كاري بلد نيستن و صاحب كار هستن و بدتر از اون هم كه خوب بلدن از اين و اون ايراد بگيرن.

از لحن تندم واقعا عذر خواهي ميكنم. اما به قول يه ضرب المثل با ديدن پستها "خونم به جوش اومد"

----------


## mohammad.oud

بحث من این نیست که کدومشون خوبه ، کدومشون بد ، شاید اگه یه بار دیگه مطلب من رو بخونید متوجه منظورم می شدید.

منظور من این بود که این سیستم عامل ها قوی عمل می کنن ، حالا گرون هستند ، قبول!!! 
اما از نظر کارایی عالی هستند!!! 

من به کاربرایی که اون بالا گفته بودن بشینیم از اول یه سیستم عامل جدید بنویسیم که چنین کنه و چنان ، گفتم فکر نکنید تو این چند سال که دارید این سیستم عامل رو می نویسید ، اپل و مایکروسافت دست رو دست گذاشتند، اون ها هم دارن مثل باد پیشرفت می کنن.

حرف من این بود که چرا ما هی میشینیم ببینیم اونور آب چی درست می کنن بعد ما میخوایم یه چیزی مثل اون درست کنیم که تازه بهتر هم باشه!!! مثل همین پروژه ملی " یاحق" که الان شروع شده ، واقعا خنده داره ه ه.

یک جایی هم یه نفر نوشته بود : " سیستم عامل لینوکس رو ول کنید ، خودمون از اول میشینیم می نویسیم!!!! " 
این دوستمون اصلا معنی سورس باز رو نفهمیده که همچین حرفی زده!!!

----------


## pswin.pooya

> من به کاربرایی که اون بالا گفته بودن بشینیم از اول یه سیستم عامل جدید  بنویسیم که چنین کنه و چنان ، گفتم فکر نکنید تو این چند سال که دارید این  سیستم عامل رو می نویسید ، اپل و مایکروسافت دست رو دست گذاشتند، اون ها هم  دارن مثل باد پیشرفت می کنن.


ايده خوبيه به شرط اينكه توي سيستم عامل جديد ايده جديد باشه. زماني كه لينوكس و ويندوز هم رو كار اومدن سيستم عاملهاي مطرح تري مثل مك و OS2 بودن اما ديزاين اين دو باعث كنار رفتن سيستم عاملهايي مثل داس و OS2 و ... شد.




> یک جایی هم یه نفر نوشته بود : " سیستم عامل لینوکس رو ول کنید ، خودمون از اول میشینیم می نویسیم!!!! "


شايد من بودم :-D (البته من نمي گم بيخيال لينوكس و ... شيم)
از نظر من لينوكس از نظر ساختاري يكسري مشكلات رو داره كه بزرگترين اون بر ميگرده به ساختار كنترل فرايندها و نحوه ايجاد فرايند جديد كه حتي باعث شده داخل اون به جاي دستور fork از دستور vfork توي بعضي از موارد استفاده بشه كه اين دستور بعدا روي كار اومده. يه مشكل بزرگ ديگه لينوكس توي محاسبه بازه زمامي و تعداد سيكل cpu هست كه بعدا بر طرف شده اما هنوز كه هنوزه سيستم قديمي سرجاشه. مشكل ديگه اون بر ميگرده به انواع درايورهاي اون كه حتي به اين مورد توي فصل IO كتاب تننباوم اشاره شده. 

مشكل ويندوز بر ميگرده به نحوه مديريت حافظه و همينطور فراخوانهاي سيستمي كه مشكلهاي امنيتي رو مثل injection ها به وجود آورده و ....

از اونجا كه مك هم از خانواده يونيكس هست بعضي از مشكلات لينوكس رو به همراه داره.

اگر دقت كرده باشي تنباوم خودش از ساختار اين سيستم عاملها توي كتابش شكايت كرده و اولين موردي كه بهش اشاره كرده ساختار مونلوتيك اين سيتستم عاملهاست. و سعي كرده داخل سيستم عامل خودش (مينيكس) اين مشكل رو بر طرف كنه. اما مساله اينه كه ساختار سيستم عاملهايي مثل ويندوز و لينوكس اينقدر محاسن داره كه ميشه به راحتي از معايبش صرف نظر كرد. (از يه قسمت عمده اونها). مثلا ساختار سيستم فايل لينوكس به نظر من يه شاهكاره اما ايرادات كوچيكي رو هم داره. (كه راه حل ديگه اي براش نيست). بر عكس ساختار سيستم فايل ويندوز يه افتضاح طراحي هست كه فقط دركش آسونه. يا ساختار حافظه لينوكس و مديريت اون عاليه 

واقعا قبل از اينكه در مورد هر چيزي حتي پيشنهاد ها نظر بديم بايد در مورد اونها خوب فكر كنيم و براي رد و يا قبول كردن اونها دليل داشته باشيم. 





> این دوستمون اصلا معنی سورس باز رو نفهمیده که همچین حرفی زده!!!


اين چه ربطي به اين موضوع داره. شما ميتوني يه سيستم عامل جديد طراحي كني و متن باز باشه و يا اينكه حتي پولي بديش بيرون. توضيع هاي لينوكس زيادي رو ميتوني پيدا كني كه هم پولي هستن و هم اينكه سورس اونها در دسترس كسي قرار نداره

----------


## joker

به به ميبينم كه حداقل 10 نفر شروع كردند و كلي كرنل نوشتند ، خب بزاريد رو ميز ببينيم چيكار كردين ريچادر استالمن ها :)

اگه برنامه نويسهاي سيستمي دنيا قرار بود به پروژه هاي اپن سورسي مثل لينوكس بسنده كنند ، يا سيستم عاملهاي خوشگل و كارآمد مثل ويندوز ، هيچ وقت توي دنيا رقابت و پيشرفت به وجود نمي آمد...

هر سيستمي محدوديتها ، مزايا ، و خواصي داره كه ممكنه بقيه نداشته باشند ، تا وقتي اين تكه جمله هست ، هر كسي ميتونه نيت كنه و قصد ساخت سيستم عاملي را بكنه كه هيچ كدوم از محدوديتها سيستم هاي موجود در زمان حال را نداشت باشه... اين حق مسلم هر برنامه نويسيه :)

----------


## mohammad.oud

موفق باشید .

ایشالله که یه سیستم عامل موفق طراحی کنید

----------


## ali_asg

تقريبا چهار ساله كه اين تاپيك ساخته شده . تنها چيزي كه توي اين تاپيك زياد به چشم ميخوره اينه كه يه سري ميگن سيستم عامل رو از اول بسازيم ، بعضي ها هم ميگن ميشه از هسته لينوكس استفاده كنيم . گروهي مين با اسمبلي بسازيم ، گروهي ديگه ميگن سي .
به نظر من مهم اينه كه سيستم عامل ما اون كارايي كه ما ميخوايم رو داشته باشه . حالا بسته به اون چيزي كه ما ميخوايم (مثل يه ايده جديد يا اينكه در تكامل نياز هاي قبليمون مي خوايم سيستم رو بسازيم ، فقط ميخوام سيستم عامل داشته باشيم يا هر چيز ديگه ) بايد تصميم بگيريم .
ساخت يه هسته جديد كار خيلي خوبي هست ولي بايد ببينيم امكانش هست (مثلا كسي هست كه پشتيباني مالي رو قبول كنه ) .

بعضي از دوستان نظرشون اينه كه اگه يه سيستم عامل جديد برپايه ي لينوكس بنويسن ، هرچقدر قوي هم باشه بازم بهشون ميگن مگه چيكار كردين ، لينوكس رو تغيير دادين . ولي اينجور نيست ، چون اصل اساسي كارايي سيستم عامل شماست

من خودم به طراحي و بررسي سيستم عامل علاقه دارم ولي تازه دارم برنامه نويسي رو شروع ميكنم و اول كارم . از مشكلات و نياز هايي كه واسه يه سيستم عامل مطرح ميشه خبر ندارم خوب به طبع ايده جديدي هم واسه ساخت يه سيستم عامل نو ندارم .

من از همه ي دوستان خواهش ميكنم به دنبال يه ايده جديد باشين و اين ايده رو توي همين تاپيك به بحث بزارين تا اون وقت بگيم اگه سيستم عامل هم نساختيم ، بگيم اين اين ايده مال ما ايروني هاست .
موفق باشين

----------


## pswin.pooya

*ali_asg*:
انتقاد بدون راه حل به درد كسي نميخوره. شما يه لطفي بكن اول مفاهيم سيستم و سيستم عامل و برنامه رو ياد بگير بعدش بيا اينجا از بقيه ايراد بگير.اگر لينك زير رو يا كل تاپيك رو ميخوندين هيچ وقت اينجور پستي رو نمي دادين:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1244636

به هر حال من خودم عادت كردم و حتي استادهاي دانشگاه من هم از اينكارم ايراد ميگيرن چه برسه به بقيه. هر روز دارم بيشتر متوجه ميشم كه چرا اينقدر عقب مونديم و تو ايران كار كردن فايده نداره و اين هم يكي از دليلهاي من هستش كه نه داكيومنت ميدم بيرون و نه به كسي اين رو مفت و مجاني ياد ميدم. 

شما كه به اينكار علاقه داري بايد بهتون بگم كه راه خيلي سختيه و اما خيلي سخت بيشتر وقتها نمي دوني داري چيكار ميكني. بيشتر وقتها باگهايي هست كه دليلش رو نمي دوني و سوالهايي كه جوابش رو نمي دوني. اين سبك برنامه نويسي خيلي و اما خيلي با هر سبك ديگه اي فرق داره و تا زماني كه سخت افزار مثل كف دستت نشده به هيج عنوان چيزي رو درك نمي كني. من هنوز كه هنوزه با گذشت تقريبا دو سال و اندي از شروع كارم دارم لنگ ميزنم و بدتر از همه اينه كه فهميدم روي بدترين پلتفرم ممكن يعني x86 كارم رو شروع كردم. طبق برنامه ريزي يه پلانگتون سيستم عامل تا آخر تابستون مينويسم و بعد از اون شروع به كامل كردن و نوشتن درايور براش ميكنم و هم زمان با اونم ويرايش دوم رو كه حاصل تجربه هام هست رو شروع ميكنم.

----------


## ali_asg

> انتقاد بدون راه حل به درد كسي نميخوره. شما يه لطفي بكن اول مفاهيم سيستم و سيستم عامل و برنامه رو ياد بگير بعدش بيا اينجا از بقيه ايراد بگير.


دوست عزيز من راه حل گفتم . اگه شما بيشتر توجه كنين متوجه ميشين كه همه ي سعي من اين بود كه برسونم عزيزم اول به دنبال يه ايده خوب باشين

دوست عزيز يادتون باشه شما هرسيستم عاملي هم كه بسازين و هرچقدر هم كه شما با مفاهيم و استاندارد سيستم عامل آشنا باشين و اونا رو توي سيستم عاملتون رعايت كنين ، هميشه افراد خبره نمي خوان بااون كار كنن . درنهايت افرادي مثل من ميخوان با اون كار كنن كه اصلا با طرز كار سيستم عامل و مفاهيم اون آشنا نيستن و هر چقدر هم سيستم عامل خوبي داشته باشين ، بايد مردم نظر بدن چون قراره كار اونا رو راحت كنه . 
درسته كه من از سيستم عامل چيزي نمي دونم ولي اگه يه سيستم عامل رو به من بدن تا باش كار كنم ، متوجه ميشم كه مي تونه نيازهاي من رو در بر بگيره يا نه ! به نظر من مبتدي ، ايده و نتيجه كار مهمتره (اگه اين حرف قبول ندارين ، چشم من ميرم تمام مفاهيم سيستم و سيتم عامل رو مي خونم)

----------


## pswin.pooya

> دوست عزيز يادتون باشه شما هرسيستم عاملي هم كه بسازين و هرچقدر هم كه شما  با مفاهيم و استاندارد سيستم عامل آشنا باشين و اونا رو توي سيستم عاملتون  رعايت كنين ، هميشه افراد خبره نمي خوان بااون كار كنن . درنهايت افرادي  مثل من ميخوان با اون كار كنن كه اصلا با طرز كار سيستم عامل و مفاهيم اون  آشنا نيستن


يكي از مباحثي كه توي همين تاپيكها مطرح بودش مربوط به همين قضيه ميشد يعني اينكه هر چقدر هم خوب بسازي نمي توني به لينوكس و يا ويندوز برسي. مشكل اينجاست كه كي ميخواد سيستم عامل روميزي طراحي كنه. هنوز توي صنعت كمبود سيستم عاملها حس ميشه مخصوصا سيستم عاملهايي كه بايد با شرايط و يا استانداردهاي خاصي مواجه باشن. بعضي از سيستم عاملها براي شرايطي طراحي ميشن كه معماري خاصي قراره استفاده بشن مثلا ميتونه سيستم عاملهاي مدارهاي كنترل Siemens باشه (مثلا). يا يكسري از سيستم عاملهاي ديگه مثلا سيستم عاملهاي نظامي و يا سيستم عاملهايي كه براي ادوات فضايي طراحي ميشن بايد از نو ساخته بشه. ديگه تو اينجور موارد نميشه از لينوكس ابونتو و يا ويندوز استفاده كرد.

گفتم دقيقا اينجور سوالها زماني مطرح ميشه كه ما معني واقعي سيستم عامل رو نمي دونيم و سعي ميكنيم اون رو با مواردي مثل ويندوز و يا لينوكس هاي روميزي مقايسه كنيم. شما حتي اگر نگاه كنيد متوجه ميشيد كه بازار سيستم عاملهايي مثل سيستم عاملهاي موبايل گرم گرم هست و هنوز شركتها با هزينه هاي ميليون دلاري سعي در قبضه كردن بازار دارن و يا هنوز سيستم عاملهاي سرور مختلفي به بازار مياد به عنوان مثال اوراكل سيستم عامل خودش رو كه بر مبناي لينوكس هست داده بيرون

----------


## ali_asg

دوست عزيز وقتي كه بحث من بر سر ويندوز و هسته لينوكس هست ، مسلما منظور من از سيستم عامل ، سيستم عامل رو ميزي هست نه چيز ديگه . وگرنه من با صحبت هاي شما در مورد ديگر سيستم عامل ها كاملا موافقم

حرف من : اگه ميخواين يه هسته جديد واسه "سيستم عامل هاي روميزي" بسازين ، به عقيده من اول بايد يه ايده جديد داشته باشين والا ميشه باهسته لينوكس من يه سيستم عامل عالي ساخت

----------


## pswin.pooya

> ميشه باهسته لينوكس من يه سيستم عامل عالي ساخت


بهش میگن توضیع. (برای اینکه به برنامه نویسهای هسته توهین نشه) چون اینکار خیلی راحتر از ساختن هسته هست. مثلا اندروید و یا ابنوتو و یا فدورا همه توضیع لینوکس هستن.




> دوست عزيز وقتي كه بحث من بر سر ويندوز و هسته لينوكس هست ، مسلما منظور من از سيستم عامل ، سيستم عامل رو ميزي هست


مشکل همینجاست. دید غیر فنی به سیستم عامل. مثلا همه توی کشور ماشین رو ماشین سواری، کامپیوتر رو کامپیوتر رومیزی و ... می دونن با اینکه تو صنعت و جاهای حساس تعریف همه اینها فرق میکنه. مثلا توی اتاق عمل کامپیوتر یه دستگاه پرداشی فوقالعاده سریع مجهر به ساعت های بلادرنگ سخت افزاری و یه سیستم عامل تماما realtime (بهتره بگیم hard realtime) هست که شاید حتی قابلیت تعریف درایور و یا گسترش رو نداشته باشه. توی صنایع نطامی همون کامپیوتر با یه بایوس فوقالعاده کوچیک (که شاید هم اون موجود نباشه) و یه سیستم عامل کاملا ریل تایم که باید سریع پروسس رو اجرا کنه و سریع سیستم بالا بیاد (که این مورد توی همون اتاق عمل ضروری نیست - البته نه اینکه سیستم بعد از ۱۰ دقیقه بالا بیاد) . کامپیوتر نظامی بر خلاف اون شکلی که ما از کامپیوترها میشناسیم باید بدون فن باشه. از مواد سرامیکی به جای پلاستیکی استفاده شده باشه در مقابل دمای بالا مقاوم باشه و ضد ضربه باشه (با تکون های شدید قطعات الکترونیکی از روی برد جدا نشن).






> حرف من : اگه ميخواين يه هسته جديد واسه "سيستم عامل هاي روميزي" بسازين ،  به عقيده من اول بايد يه ايده جديد داشته باشين والا ميشه باهسته لينوكس من  يه سيستم عامل عالي ساخت


گفتن این حرف راحته. برای اینکه ایده بدی حداقل باید با یکی دو تا پلتفرم کاملا آشنا باشی. یه چیزی مثل هسته لینوکس و چند تا سیستم عامل رو مطالعه کنی تا مشکلات اونها رو بشناسی و در نتیجه بعد از یه کسب تجربه خوب به ایده خوب برسی.مساله اینه که تا حالا کسی تو مماکت ما هسته ننوشته و روی سیستم عامل بصورت پایه ای کار نکرده و اگر هم رو سیستم عامل کار کرده باشه در ماکزیمم حالت تو هسته لینوکس دست برده و یا توضیع لینوکس داده بیرون. حالا من هم که میخوام اینکار رو بکنم همه سرکوفت میزنن از استاد دانشگاه گرفته تا در و همسایه. من از بقیه حتی دانشجوها هم شاکی نیستم اما وقتی استادهام میگن فایده نداره گریم در میاد بدون شک اگر اون قسمت از استادهای من رو به هر کشوری صادر کنن بعد از یک نسل اون کشور حتی آمریکا هم باشه تبدیل به چیزی شبیه ایران و یا افغانستان میشه چون از نظر اونها فقط و فقط برنامه ای به درد میخوره که در آمد توش باشه و نون شبشون رو تامین کنه.

----------


## ali_asg

آقاي pswin.pooya عالي بود . من هفده سالمه و تازه اول راه . من خودم به شخصه عاشق برنامه نويسي و سيستم عامل هستم وخيلي دلم ميخواد در اين مورد دانش داشته باشم . از شما هم خيلي متشكرم كه با اين بحث ها من رو متقاعد كردين و ديد جامع تري رو نسبت به سيستم عامل به من نشون دادين . 




> حالا من هم که میخوام اینکار رو بکنم همه سرکوفت میزنن از استاد دانشگاه گرفته تا در و همسایه


در اين مورد هم من باشما موافقم و اگه جاي شما بودم ، اصلا به ديگران توجه نميكردم و كار خودم رو ميكردم .

راستي اسم سيستم عامتون آراكس بود ؟

----------


## pswin.pooya

> آقاي pswin.pooya عالي بود . من هفده سالمه و تازه اول راه . من خودم به  شخصه عاشق برنامه نويسي و سيستم عامل هستم وخيلي دلم ميخواد در اين مورد  دانش داشته باشم . از شما هم خيلي متشكرم كه با اين بحث ها من رو متقاعد  كردين و ديد جامع تري رو نسبت به سيستم عامل به من نشون دادين .


خواهش ميكنم. خب حداقل از زمان مناسبي كار رو شروع كردين. اميدوارم موفق باشيد.




> در اين مورد هم من باشما موافقم و اگه جاي شما بودم ، اصلا به ديگران توجه نميكردم و كار خودم رو ميكردم .


سعي ميكنم اينكار رو بكنم اما ... 




> راستي اسم سيستم عامتون آراكس بود ؟


بله. البته آراكس(arax)‌  نوشته ميشه و آراز خونده ميشه  كه همون رود ارس به معني فارسيش هست. فعلا اسمش رو نميشه گذاشت يه سيستم عامل تا ببينيم چي ميشه

----------


## ali_asg

موفق باشي .

----------


## hrs.1989

با عرض سلام خدمت دوستان گلم 

شاید باورتون نشه ولی من تمام این 8 صفحه رو خوندم کلا اینو میخوام بگم که من تو کف همتونم و چند تا سوال دارم که با اجازه می پرسم 
1: kernel رو با چه زبان می نویسن ؟
2 : از linux اینجا زیاد صحبت شد من خیلی کم با هاش کار کردم و به نطر من سیستم عامل بیخودی هست (به کسی بر نخوره ) حالا  از سیستم عامل 7 بهتره یا نه ؟؟؟

----------


## ali_asg

> از linux اینجا زیاد صحبت شد من خیلی کم با هاش کار کردم و به نظر من سیستم عامل بیخودی هست (به کسی بر نخوره ) حالا از سیستم عامل 7 بهتره یا نه ؟؟؟


ببين دوست عزيز نظر ها فرق ميكنه . از اون مهم تر تفاوت خواسته هاي من و شما از يك سيستم عامل گاهي به اندازه زمين است تا آسمون . مثلا از نظر من لينوكس محشره ولي شما ميگين بيخوده . خوب از اين رو نميشه به طور مطلق نتيجه گيري كرد كه كدومش بهتره ، فقط ميشه گفت واسه خواسته هاي شما اين يكي يا اون يكي مناسبه . در ضمن تا با لينوكس كار نكني ، نمي توني اين حرفايي كه در موردش ميزنن رو باور كني (من كه اين جور بودم)

----------


## hrs.1989

چقدر قشنگ گفتی دوست عزیز 
شما درست میگی من راستش زیاد کار نکردم  میشه بگی محسناتش چیه ؟ 
یکیش که  open sourceدیگه چی ؟؟
با تشکر

----------


## pswin.pooya

اگر بخوای لینوکس رو با ویندوز مقایسه کنی که بجز راحتی همه چی لینوکس بهتره. مثلا:

۱. سیستم فوقالعاده فایل
۲. استفاده از وقفه بجای گیت توی فراخونی فراخوانهای سیستمی
۳. منتسب کردن همه چی به فایلهای
۴. نگه داشتن اطلاعات داخل فایلها و فودرهای مخصوص بجای ریجیستری
۵. ....

البته یه مزیت ویندوز هم زیاد بودن برنامه های کاربردی هست اما در عوض لینوکس برنامه های حرفه ای داره که ویندوز نداره مثل ns2 و یا کامپایلر gcc و ...

مزیت لینوکس مدیریت قدرتمند و سرعت بالای کار اون. من الان روی PC خودم هم لینوکس نصب کردم و هم win7 تا حالا نزدیک دو یا سه بار بخاطر سرعت پایین win7 اون رو از اول نصب کردم اما هنوز که هنوزه لینوکسم آخ نگفته. به غیر از اون باطری لپ تاپ من داخل لینوکس حدود یک ساعت بیشتر شارژ نگه میداره و فن هم خیلی کمتر کار میکنه این در صورتی هست که من دو تا سرور هم اجرا کردم و ... و به غیر از اون فقط ۵۰۰ مگ حافظم مشغوله (با این همه برنامه باز) داخل win7 فقط حدود یک خوردی گیگ رو خود ویندوز نوش جان میکنه. 
کلا لینوکس یه محیط حرفه ای هست که بر عکس اون ویندوز برای آماتورها ساخته شده.

----------


## hrs.1989

آیا vs 2008 رو میشه رو linux نصب کرد ؟
و اینکه طریقه نصب linux :
حتما باید به linux فضای swap داده بشه؟ چقدر بدم خوبه (برای لبتاپ)؟
جدیدترینlinux چیه ؟
میشه کاری کرد که فایل های exe رو linux نصب بشه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## pswin.pooya

swap: بهتر دو برابر اندازه حافظه باشه اما شرط نيست.




> جدیدترینlinux چیه ؟


1. بستگي به توضيع داره
2. ور‍ژن هسته مهمتر از ورژن توضيع هست. شما ممكنه يه توضيع قديمي مثل رد هت 6 رو استفاده كني اما يه هسته به روز داشته باشي.




> میشه کاری کرد که فایل های exe رو linux نصب بشه ؟؟؟؟


لينوكس يه برنامه به اسم wine داره كه ميتونه برنامه هاي ويندوز رو اجرا كنه حتي ميشه روش دايركت رو نصب كرد و بازيهاي ويندوز رو اجرا كرد.




> آیا vs 2008 رو میشه رو linux نصب کرد ؟


امتحان نكردم. ولي خود لينوكس يكي دو تا IDE خوب داره كه بهترينشون eclipse هست. اگر ميخواي C#‎ هم كار كني ميتوني از mono استفاده بكني كه همون دات نت تحت لينوكس هست اما اصولا كاربرهاي لينوكس يا از C/C++‎ و يا جاوا استفاده مي كنن (بيشترشون C/C++‎ رو ترجيح ميدن) كه داخل لينوكس چند تا كامپايلر خوب براش وجود داره كه شاخ اونها GCC هست:

1. GCC (براي c ) و G++ براي (C++‎) - فعلا تنها كامپايلري هست كه تقريبا C++‎0x رو فول ساپورت ميكنه.
2. Intel:‌ اينم يه كامپايلر خوب اما گرونه
و ...

اكثر ابزارهاي لينوكس با C و در نتيجه C++‎ سازگار هستن. يكسري از ابزارها و كتابخونه هاي فوقالعاده براي كار مثل flex، bison و ... وجود داره (كه بعدا به ويندوز پورت شدن اما نسخه هاي لينوكس به روزتر هستن و براشون پچ هايي مثل ساپورت يوني كد و ... رو هم نوشتن كه توي نسخه ويندوز نيست.)

----------


## golnouri

من خودم و هنوز برنامه نویس نمی دونم.
اما به عنوان دانشجوی رشته ی مهندسی نرم افزار و به عنوان کسی که چندتا سایت پیاده سازی کردم و ...
می خواهم بگم من واقعا تعجب می کنم بعضی از پستها رو می خونم.

دوستان ما چندتا نرم افزار قدرتمند در زمینه های مختلف کاربردی (application) نداریم حالا داریم در مورد نوشتن هسته ی یک سیستم عامل مجزا صحبت می کنیم؟!
بر فرض محال ما قدرت نوشتن یک هسته ی مرکزی رو داشته باشیم (!!) حالا می خواهم بدونم اون نرم افزار می تونه توانایی سیستم عامل سال 2013 رو از شرکت مایکروسافت داشته باشه؟
اگه قراره یه چیز پایین تر باشه که همون بهتر نباشه. 
مدتیه می شنوم که تو رسانه ها اعلام کردن سیستم عامل ملی داره نوشته میشه. من واقعا برام جای تعجبه و تو کلاس هامونم مورد تمسخر اساتید قرار گرفته که چطور ما تو نوشتن یک مرورگر معمولی با یه عالمه تبلیغات سر همه رو کلاه گذاشتیم و مورد تمسخر همه ی دنیا قرار گرفتیم (تیز بال بود اسمش فکر کنم) تازه مورد پشتیبانی نهادهای دولتی هم بود بعد لو رفت که ...
به هر حال ما تو دنیای ساخت و توسعه ی نرم افزار رو هواییم.

راه کار:
اگه بتونیم در توسعه ی سیستم عامل های متن باز توان بیشتر و تجزیه و تحلیل قوی تری رو ارائه بدیم و بتونیم اون و با کمترین درصد خطا پیاده کنیم خیلی کار بزرگی کردیم. کما اینکه همه ی دنیا هم همین کار و داره میکنه. در ضمن زبان برنامه نویسی C#‎ ایجاد شده و زبان برنامه نویسی PHP هم وجود داره. کسی نمیاد یه زبون برنامه نویسی  جدید ایجاد کنه که توانمندیهاش مساوی یا کمتر از C#‎ باشه بلکه میاد اون PHP رو توسعه میده تازه اگه بتونه.

موفق باشید.
راستی وقتی سیستم عاملتون و نوشتید حتما آمریکای جهان خوار و کشورهای غربی رو تحریم کنید. شایدم تو نستیم بزنیم رو دست 7 و مایکروسافت رو ورشکسته کنیم.

----------


## eshpilen

بنظرم تقریبا بدیهی هست که باید روی توسعه و اصلاح و سفارشی سازی محصولات بازمتن کار کنیم.
اما کار کردن محدود روی چیزهای پایه و انجام بعضی چیزها از صفر برای یادگیری و تمرین گاهی لازمه. اگر در این حد باشه نمیشه گفت کار نامعقول و ادعای زیادی هست. البته بقیهء چیزهایی رو هم که استفاده میکنیم باید سعی کنیم خوب مطالعه و درک کنیم. چون تا همه چیز رو نفهمی نمیتونی همه کار بکنی.

ضمنا واقعا در این علم و فناوری و بطور کلی علوم و فناوریهای مدرن خب خارجیها و بخصوص چند کشور معدود مثل آمریکا پیشکسوت یا اصلا تنها منشاء و محور اصلی و تولید کننده و نگهدارنده های اصلی هستن.
نگاه کنی میبینی یه تاریخ پشت ایناس. اون زمان که ما شتر میروندیم اونا چقدر زحمت کشیدن و چه کارهای اعجاب انگیزی کردن. طبیعی هست که ما به سادگی نمیتونیم درحد اونا باشیم. حتی نزدیک شدن به اونا هم بسیار دشواره (در مقیاس اجتماعی و کشور سخت تره، بصورت فردی شدنی تر هست). چون حتی از نظر کمیت و تعداد نفرات هم درنظر بگیری اونا نسبت به ما برتری چشمگیری دارن. منابع اونا از نظر مالی و انسانی از ما بیشتره و یک تاریخ علم و صنعت و تجارت و نظام آموزشی قوی پشتوانه دارن.
پایهء اونا حسابی محکمه. حتی اینکه انبوه منابعی که بوده و هست و تولید میشه به زبان انگلیسی هست و اونا انگلیسی زبان هستن خودش براشون یه مزیت و برتری هست نسبت به امثال ما، و ما هم نمیتونیم همهء این منابع رو به فارسی ترجمه کنیم. بنده خودم چقدر از وقت و انرژیم صرف شد فقط بتونم اونقدری انگلیسی یاد بگیرم تا متون فنی رو براحتی بخونم. تازه هنوزم مثلا بخوام چیزی بپرسم و با یه خارجی مکاتبه کنم تسلط ندارم و برام مشکله.

اونا توی بعد علمی و آکادمیک و کاربرد ریاضیات و بطور کلی چیزهای پایه و الگوریتم و اینا خیلی از ما قویتر هستن.
باید قبول کرد که اونا حق آب و گل دارن. اما ما اگر بخوایم میتونیم خودمون رو برسونیم. منظورم بیشتر از نظر بعدی فردی هست، چون از نظر کمیت و اجتماعی و در سطح کشور ما هنوز منابع قابل مقایسه با اونا نداریم و این کار سخت تر و پیچیده تری هست.
خوشبختانه جنبش نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن در حق تمام بشریت خیلی لطف کردن. اگر اینها نبود که ما دیگه باید میرفتیم روی همون شتررانی و غازچرانی کار میکردیم!!

----------


## pswin.pooya

*golnouri*
خب باید بگم پستها رو کامل نخوندین من دلایل خیلی زیادی رو شمردم و حتی به مواردی اشاره کردم که توی اون زمینه سیستم عاملها پیشرفت نکردن. خب تنها میتونم  بگم که اونها رو بخونید. 

فقط تکمیل میکنم:
تا اونجا که من میدونم پروژه سیستم عامل ملی بعد از هزینه زیاد شکست خود. مشکل این پروژه این بودش که سعی کردن از روی لینوکس نمونه برداری کنند. البته من نمی دونم این قضیه تو چه حدی بوده مثلا فقط میخواستن یه توزیع داشته باشن یا اینکه یه سیستم عامل واقعی مثل BSD بیرون بدن منتها مشکلات اینجور پروژه ها بر میگرده به چند معیار که اکثرا متوجه شرایط ملی ما هست. مثلا اگر بطور خلاصه بگم یکیش نوشتار عربی هست که خود من به شدت باهاش مخالف هستم و EuroFarsi رو پیشنهاد میکنم خب حالا فکر کنید که فقط قرار باشه سیستم لوگ فارسی کار کنه. کل لینوکس و کامپایلر به هم میریزه یه مشکل دیگه تقویم شمسی هست که توی توزیع لینوکس شریف هم به مشکل برخورده بودن. مشکل بزرگ دیگه اینه که حجم نرم افزارهای که باید محلی سازی بشن خیلی زیاده و تقریبا غیر ممکن. 

در مورد زبان برنامه نویسی هم باید بگم که برای موارد خاص زبانهای برنامه نویسی جدید لازم هستند. بعضی وقتها زبانهای اسکریپت و برنامه نویسی جدید برای کاربردهای خاص ایجاد میشن. مثلا من توی یه پروژه داشتم روی WSN ها کار میکردم بعد از کلی دست و پا زدن نتونستم زبان اسکریپتی رو که مناسب اینکار باشه پیدا کنم در نتیجه الان دست بکار شدم که خودم اینکار رو بکنم یعنی زبان اسکریپت مطابق نیازم رو بسازم. توی پروژه بازی ۱۲ رخ دوستم ی زبان اسکریپت با سینتکس مشابه C ساخت که سرعت زیادی توی برقراری ارتباط داشت وحتی سرعتش از زبانهای معروفی مثل Lua هم بیشتر بود:
http://cyrusscript.com/

ما چند تا مورد داریم که جلوی پیشرفتمون رو میگیره اگر بجای آیه یاس سعی کنیم اونها برطرف کنیم میتونم تظمین کنم که به یجایی میرسیم:

۱. افراد غیر کارشناس نظر میدن و یا توی صدر کارها هستن.
۲. بیشتر از اینکه امید وجود داشته باشه نا امیدی وجود داره.

شما خودتون میگین برنامه نویس نیستید پس چه شکلی توی یکی از سخترین موردهای برنامه نویسی نظر میدید؟!. مورد بعدی همونی هست که می گید استادتون بهش میخنده. شده هیچ وقت ازش بپرسید که خودش در این مورد تلاش کرده یا نه؟ که میاد و نظر میده. 

من توی نا امیدی بشما حق میدم وقتی کسی که ازش چیزی رو یاد میگیرید این کشلی هست خودتون هم به اونطرف کشیده میشید. اونها بجایی که بشما اصول و شجاعت برای قدم برداشتن رو یاد بدن ترس از حرکت و محکوم بودن رو یاد میدن. روز به روز این قضیه داره حادتر میشه. از طرف دیگه یه عده بنا به هر دلیلی سعی میکنن از اینجور قضایا سو استفاده بکنند که نمونه های اون رو هم خودتون ذکر کردید و باعث این موج نا امیدی و سردی توی اجتماع شدن.




> راستی وقتی سیستم عاملتون و نوشتید حتما آمریکای جهان خوار و کشورهای غربی  رو تحریم کنید. شایدم تو نستیم بزنیم رو دست 7 و مایکروسافت رو ورشکسته  کنیم.


بشدت مخالف این قضیه هستم. تحریم نمی تونه هیچ سودی برای کسی داشته باشه اگر روزی تصمیم به تحریم بگیرم فقط اعراب رو تحریم میکنم  :بامزه:  

فقط محظ اطلاع بگم:
ترکهای ترکیه تونستن سیستم عامل تولید کنند و الانم چند تا پروژه سیستم عامل با هسته ابتکاری خودشون رو دارن:
http://eleraos.brinkster.net/

این در مورد کشورهای عربی هم صدق میکنه اونها شروع کردند طراحی سیستم عامل و حتی بایوس و CPU خودشون. توی یکی از تاپیکهای osdev بحث این موضوع باز شد. و من متوجه شدم کسی که دنبالش بود از طرف یکی از دانشگاهای عربستان حمایت میشد به زودی سر و کله یه عرب دیگه هم پیدا شد که اون هم از مصر بود و داشت روی سیستم عامل خودش کار میکرد.

جالا اگر شما خودتون رو و یا هویت ایرانی خودتون رو حتی کمتر از عربها میدونید می تونید باز به خندیدنتون ادامه بدید اما اگر یکمی هم غیرت داشته باشید حداقل سعی میکنید حمایت کنید (این حداقل کاری که می تونید بکنید)

----------


## eshpilen

یه چیزی رو هم فراموش نکنید. و اون اینکه فقط نوشتن یه هستهء کامل و اصلا یه سیستم عامل با تمام یوتیلیتی ها و رابط گرافیکیش کافی نیست.
البته شک دارم خیلی افراد بدونن اصلا سیستم عامل واقعا چقدر وسیع هست. حتی اونایی که روی کرنل کار میکنن. فقط درست کردن یه استاندارد اصولی در چند زمینهء محدود کلی کاره و دانش و توانایی خودش رو میخواد. خارجیها رو نگاه کنید میان تیم تشکیل میدن از افراد برجسته و صاحبنظر و نمایندگان شرکتهای مختلف سخت افزار و نرم افزار و بعد یک سال دو سال یا حتی بیشتر کار یه استاندارد میدن بیرون. تازه بعضی وقتا توی همون هم بعدا افرادی نقص و اشکال پیدا میکنن یا میگن بهترش رو میشه طراحی کرد و میرن استاندارد توسعه یافته یا جدید خودشون رو طراحی میکنن.

در نهایت باید یه سیستم عامل کامل رقابتی داشت با تمام نرم افزارهای مورد نیاز از ریز تا درشت. از ساده ترین چیزها بگیر تا زبانها و ابزارهای برنامه نویسی، برنامه های کاربردی و آفیس، فتوشاپ، اتوکد، اکسل و غیره.
پروژهء GNU وقتی شروع کرد اساس خودش رو بر ساختار و استانداردهای سیستم عامل UNIX گذاشت و بخاطر عدم نیاز به طراحی مجدد کامل خیلی از استانداردها و ساختارها و پروتکل ها کارش خیلی راحتتر شد. بعدشم بهرحال انبوه برنامه ها و برنامه نویسان UNIX باعث بقا و تقویت اون شدن. چون GNU/Linux با UNIX سازگاری خوبی داشت. سازگاری اغلب اساسی و سرنوشت ساز هست. این مسئله در همه جا دیده میشه. مثلا چه بسا زبانهای برنامه نویسی و سیستمهای سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری نوآورانه و دارای مزیت بودن که بخاطر نداشتن سازگاری و اینکه افراد زیادی نبودن که به سمت اونها برن متروک و منقرض شدن یا هیچوقت رشد کافی نکردن و تنها توسط اقلیت و اغلب برای کارهای خیلی محدودی استفاده میشن.
اگر شما یه سیستم عامل طراحی کنید که خیلی هم عالی باشه و اصلا سرعت و کیفیت و امنیتش بیشتر هم باشه، بدون سازگاری و امکان استفاده از کدها و برنامه ها و برنامه نویسان دیگر و بدون امکان Port کردن بقدر کافی راحت برنامه های موجود، این سیستم عامل به احتمال زیاد در نهایت به جایی نخواهد رسید. کسی نمیاد طرف سیستم عامل شما، بلکه ایده های اون رو میگیرن و میبرن توی سیستم عاملهای موجود. شما به تنهایی نمیتونید با دنیایی از برنامه ها و برنامه نویسان محیطهای معروف دیگه رقابت کنید و اونا همیشه ازتون جلو میزنن. چون منابع انسانی و مالی بیشتری دارن. چون اونا با هم متحد هستن. قضیه برای ما هم همینه که ما باید راهی رو دنبال کنیم که جزیی از اونا باشیم و بتونیم با هم کار کنیم، از هم کمک بگیریم، از کدها و برنامه ها و استانداردهای همدیگر استفاده کنیم، ...، و همهء اینا در یک مقیاس جهانی. یه سیستم عامل کاملا اختصاصی بدرد هیچکس نمیخوره. مثل خیلی پروژه هایی که بودن و هستن اما هیچکدام بجایی نرسیدن و هیچوقت بصورت عمومی قابل استفاده نیستن.

گنو/لینوکس به این عظمت هنوز که هنوزه با مشکلاتی مثل مشکل درایورهای انحصاری سخت افزار و فرمتهای انحصاری متداول و نیاز به سازگاری با اونها دست و پنجه نرم میکنه. باید فرمت MS Word رو ساپورت کنه، باید سخت افزارها رو مهندسی معکوس کنه و بعضا براشون درایورهای ناقص و ناکارا بنویسن، باید فلش پلیر آزاد و بازمتن بنویسه و غیره.
در راه توسعهء یه سیستم عامل تا اینکه واقعا یه محیط کامل و قابل اتکا بشه خیلی مسائل ریز و درشت هست که بنظر بنده مسلما یک کشوری مثل ما به تنهایی هرگز منابع انسانی و مالی کافی برای حل تمامی اونها رو نداره و نخواهد داشت.
تنها راه اینه که ما خودمون رو با یک جریان اصلی جهانی متحد کنیم. بجای اینکه سعی کنیم نزدیک خونهء خودمون دریا درست کنیم یا دریا رو بیاریم اونجا، باید خونهء خودمون رو نزدیک دریا بنا کنیم. بنظر شما این کار خیلی شدنی تر و معقول تر نیست؟
اگر ما مشکل و کمبود در گنو/لینوکس هرچی هست نتونیم حل کنیم، خیلی بعید هست که بتونیم تمامی مراحل لازم تا رسیدن به یک محیط کامل و قابل اتکای نرم افزاری رو خودمون به تنهایی انجام بدیم.

بعدم اون پروژهء ملی بنده نمیدونم چه کارهایی کردن، اما همچنین نمیدونم چرا بعضی کارها رو نکردن. مثلا مستندات کافی نه از رفرنس های فنی، بلکه از منابع فلسفی و تاریخچه و هدف و مرام سیاسی جنبش نرم افزار آزاد ترجمه و معرفی نشد. این کار چون جنبهء غیرفنی داره شاید بنظرشون اضافه اومده، اما بنده فکر میکنم در عمل درک و معرفی این فلسفه و افرادی مثل ریچارد استالمن و دیدگاه اونها نسبت به بشریت و دموکراسی و آزادی اهمیت بسیاری در بقیهء ابعاد هم داره و میتونه تاثیر مثبت بزرگی داشته باشه. بدون اینها اصلا مردم درک نمیکنن نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن چه هدفی داره و با چه انگیزه ای تولید شده و چطور بقا و پیشرفت پیدا میکنه و از چه جهت اهمیت داره. مردم در حالت عادی فقط به پول و تجارت و انحصار فکر میکنن و درک نمیکنن که آزاد بودن بعضی چیزها علاوه بر اینکه عملی هست، بهتر از انحصاری بودن اونهاست و در نهایت مزایای اون در کل برای عموم بشریت خیلی بیشتره.
نمیدونم آیا پروژهء ملی تماس گرفت با ریچارد استالمن و FSF یا نه؟
آیا ازشون چیزی پرسیدن؟ کمکی خواستن؟ گفتن مشکلات چیه و چطور باید حل کنیم؟
و اگر این کارها رو کردن چرا جریان ماوقع رو در اختیار عموم قرار ندادن؟

سعی نکنید تک روی کنید. با تک روی به هیچ کجا نمیرسید.
هرچند بنده فکر میکنم منشاء این نقصها چیزهای دیگری اساسی تر از تک روی باشن.
شاید ما آدمهایی و جامعه ای بقدر کافی باز و دارای قدرت تطابق و پذیرش و اتحاد در سطح جهانی نیستیم.

----------


## eshpilen

در ضمن مگه الان ویندوز همه چیش فارسی شده و برای ما بصورت کامل بومی شده هست؟ مگه بیشتر مردم دارن ویندوز فارسی استفاده میکنن؟
مسلما طراحی یه سیستم عامل با محیط و برنامه های کاربردی کامل بصورت کاملا فارسی و بومی شده کار دشواری هست.
اگر پروژهء ملی هم چنین هدفی داشته خب هدف دشوار و بنظر بنده غیرمنطقی ای داشته.
هدف باید بومی سازی درحد ضرورت باشه، نه بصورت کامل. در همین حد که بشه اسم فایل رو فارسی گذاشت، بشه فارسی تایپ کرد و خوند و شاید کمی بیشتر. بیشترش دیگه پرداختن به جزییات درجه چندم هست درحالیکه نقصها و مشکلات فنی مهمتر و کلی تری بحال خودشون رها میشن.
اول باید خونه رو از نظر بنا و ستون و دیوارها کامل کرد و بعد به نقاشی و موکت و امکانات رفاهی سفارشی پرداخت.

واقعا هم باید تاسف خورد که برداشت ما از یه سیستم عامل ملی در همین حد بوده.
اصلا سیستم عامل ملی یعنی چی؟
آیا ویندوز سیستم عامل ملی هست؟
آیا کس دیگه چنین سیستم عاملی تولید کرده و میتونه بکنه؟

ضمنا معمولا منظور از این گفته یه سیستم عامل آزاد و بازمتن که در دسترس جهانیان گذاشته باشه نیست. حتی در دسترس مردم خودشون هم نمیذارن. بلکه میخوان یه سیستم عامل انحصاری تولید کنن که دست خودشون باشه و فقط سفارشی شده و بومی شده باشه و امنیت ملی رو بیشتر کنه.
خیلی از حکومتها و شرکتهای بزرگ که بخوان به قول خودشون سیستم عامل ملی برای کشور ایجاد کنن چنین تفکر و هدفی دارن.
واقعا بنظر شما چنین چیزی ارزشی داره؟ یه سیستم عامل انحصاری! بنظر من باید انداختش توی سطل زباله.
دیگران رو نمیدونم، اما من یکی که امروز دیگه هرگز نمیخوام خودم رو به یک کشور محدود کنم، میخوام جهانی باشم، میخوام آزاد باشم، میخوام همه چیز رو بتونم بدونم و بتونم، میخوام بر زندگی خودم و اطلاعات خودم مالکیت و کنترل کامل داشته باشم، بر اینکه ساختار فناوری و سیاستش چطور باشه، و اینها تنها با نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن ممکن هست.
اون کشورهای دیگه هم که دارن سیستم عامل و بایوس و سخت افزار هرچی که هست تولید میکنن، ببینید اگر واقعا آزاد و بازمتن هست (البته درمورد سخت افزار محض قضیه مقداری فرق میکنه و باید گفت سازگاری با نرم افزارهای آزاد و بازمتن ضروری هست، نه اینکه خود سخت افزار آزاد/بازمتن باشه) میتونه برای مردم خودشون و همچنین بشریت ارزش داشته باشه، وگرنه به درد هیچکس نمیخوره جز خود حکومتها و سرمایه دارها و بیزینس اونها برای هرچه چاق و چله تر شدن و بطور کلی دسته ها و عدهء معدودی، نه اکثریت و عموم مردم.

ضمنا کار روی سیستم عامل و یه محیط کامل باید بصورت یه سیاست کلان و جریان همیشگی باشه. اصلا نمیفهمم اینکه یه بودجهء قلمبه ای رو بدیم به چند نفر و چنتا شرکت و زمان محدودی رو درنظر بگیریم که بعدش باید یه سیستم عامل ملی داشته باشیم یعنی چی!!

----------


## golnouri

در روزهای اینده من و یکی از دوستان هم کلاسی از این کشور برای همیشه میریم.
همونطور که علیرضا پشتکوهی (مدیر ایرانبلاگ) سیمیا رحیمی (برنامه نویس نرم افزار طلوع جوان) و ... رفتن
به هر حال طبق گفته ی دوست عزیزمون ممکنه من برنامه نویس بزرگی نباشم و فکر کنم ما داریم تو این کشور وقت خودمون و از بین می بریم اما تنها کاری که می تونم بکنم آرزوی خوب کردن براتونه با اینکه می دونم ...
فعالیتهای این چنینی تو کشورهایی مثل خودمون (کره ی شمالی، افغانستان، بنگلادش، پاکستان و سومالی و ...) از نظر من و خیلی های دیگه چیزی جز بازی و سرگرمی نیست .
به هر حال اکثر دوستانی که تو رشته های مهندسی کامپیوتر به شکل آکادمیک رشد پیدا کرده باشن مطمئن باشید با نظر من موافق هستن. اما این دلیل نمیشه که شما و امثالهم به کارتون ادامه ندید.
براتون ارزوی موفقیت می کنم.

----------


## pswin.pooya

آقا حرف درست اندازه يه نامه شده راستش رو بخواي حوصلم نكشيد كلش رو بخونم  اگر خلاصه تر بگي خيلي خوشحال ميشم چون بهتر مي تونم جواب بدم. اما در اون  حد كه خوندم ديدم چند تا سوال رو مطرح كرديد بذاريد به اونها به صورت تك تك  جواب بدم بعدش شما هم مشكلات خودتون رو در مورد جوابهام مطرح كنيد و من هم  در خدمتم.

 1. نوشته شدن سيستم عامل بصورت تك نفره:
 خب منم خيلي دلم ميخواد بقيه بيان بهم كمك كنن اما اينكه الان تنها هستم  دليل بر موفقيت يا عدم اون نميشه. فقط يادآوري اين نكته كافيه، لينوكس،  نسخه اول MS-DOS و سيستم عاملهاي ديگه اي بصورت تك نفره در مرحله اوليه  طراحي شدن. حتي اپل يك هم تلاش كار دو تا دانشجو بوده پس اينكه بگيم تنهايي  موفق نمي شي يه مقدار اشتباه هست. هنوز هم پروژه هاي انفرادي وجود دارن كه  موفق ميشن نمونه اون موتور بازي unity هست كه طرفداران زيادي پيدا كرده.  مهم ايده هست و ايده يك شبه الهام نميشه براي اينكه ايده داشته باشي بايد  تسلط كامل به موضوع داشته باشي تا بتوني مشكلات رو درك كني. 

 2. سازگاري گنو لينوكس با سخت افزارها:
 سخت افزار مثل نرم افزار يه جعبه سياه هست كه شما فقط ميتونيد روي اون رو  ببينيد و هيچ وقت دسترسي به داخلش نداريد. خب مشكل از سيستم عامل لينوكس  براي كم بودن درايور نيست مشكل از ايجا ناشي ميشه كه درايورها توسط  سازندگان (كه فقط اونها از داخل سخت افزار مطلع هستن) عرضه ميشه. از طرفي  ديگه گروهي از سخت افزارها وجود داره كه به دليل پيروي از يكسري از  استانداردها تنها با يك يا چند سيستم عامل خاص سازگار ميشن. نمونه اون مودم  هاي ديال آپ تو بازار هست كه تنها با ويندوز سازگار هستن.

 3. كپي شدن لينوكس از روي يونيكس:
 خب من در اين مورد شك دارم چون سورس يونيكس تجاري هست و لينوكس متن باز. هر  دوي اين سيستم عاملها و البته سيستم عاملهاي يونيكس بيس ديگه مثل  MacOS و  يا BSD از استاندارد POSIX پيروي مي كنند. اما اگر نگاه كنيد سورس اين  سيستم عاملها كاملا متفاوت هست. تمام اين سيستم عاملها از يونيكس الهام  گرفتن اما كپي اون نيست. خود لينوس تروالدز يك سري ايده جديد داخل لينوكس  مطرح كرد كه يكي از اونها يه الگوريتم براي محاسبه سرعت CPU بود (اسم  الگوريتم يادم رفته) بعدا توي هسته 2.6.21 اين الگوريتم بصورت نصفه نيمه  كنار گذاشته شد. 

 4. بومي سازي: همنطور كه اشاره كردم در اين مورد با شما موافق هستم با اين  تفاوت كه به نظر من بايد شيوه نوشتار عربي رو كلا كنار بذاريم 




> اون کشورهای دیگه هم که دارن سیستم عامل و بایوس و سخت افزار هرچی که هست  تولید میکنن، ببینید اگر واقعا آزاد و بازمتن هست (البته درمورد سخت افزار  محض قضیه مقداری فرق میکنه و باید گفت سازگاری با نرم افزارهای آزاد و  بازمتن ضروری هست، نه اینکه خود سخت افزار آزاد/بازمتن باشه) میتونه برای  مردم خودشون و همچنین بشریت ارزش داشته باشه، وگرنه به درد هیچکس نمیخوره  جز خود حکومتها و سرمایه دارها و بیزینس اونها برای هرچه چاق و چله تر شدن و  بطور کلی دسته ها و عدهء معدودی، نه اکثریت و عموم مردم.


 اگر همه چي متن باز بود تا حالا برنامه نويسها نابود ميشدن. (همينطور كه اگر  همه چه پولي بود.) هر كاري ارزش داره و زماني كه اينكار رو انجام دادي خودت  ارزش اون رو تعيين ميكني. يعني خودتي تصميم ميگيري چه شكلي باشه بهتره. من  با اين كاري ندارم كار اون عربها درست و يا غلط هست منتهاي كار يك كار با  ارزش فني رو انجام دادن. در مورد سازگاري هم بايد بگم كه بسته به شرايط هست مثلا ساختن يه سيستم عامل روميزي براي  PC نيازمند اينكار هست اما ساخت يه سيستم عامل براي پلتفرم جديد و يا حتي براي كاربرد خاص چنين نيازي رو نمي طلبه.

 شما مطمئن باشيد فقط اگر من به سيستم عامل خودم تنها يه رابط گرافيكي رو  اضافه كنم ميتونم يه در آمد خوب داشته باشم و حتي مشتري اون رو هم دارم.

----------


## eshpilen

> خب منم خيلي دلم ميخواد بقيه بيان بهم كمك كنن اما اينكه الان تنها هستم  دليل بر موفقيت يا عدم اون نميشه. فقط يادآوري اين نكته كافيه، لينوكس،  نسخه اول MS-DOS و سيستم عاملهاي ديگه اي بصورت تك نفره در مرحله اوليه  طراحي شدن.


داس که مال این حرفا نیست. داس سیستم عامل کامل و اصولی ای نیست. بعضیا بجای سیستم عامل اصطلاح محیط عامل رو براش پیشنهاد کرد. داس یه سیستم عامل درپیت بود که نه مالتی تسک داشت و نه خیلی ویژگیهای دیگه رو که در زمان خودش در سیستم عاملهایی مثل یونیکس وجود داشت.
لینوکس هم بخاطر اینکه توروالدز اون رو بازمتن کرد و کدهاش بقدر کافی هم کامنت انگلیسی داشت موفق شد. ضمنا به برکت پروژهء گنو که در اون زمان بیشتر بخشهاش بجز کرنل تقریبا کامل شده بود هستهء لینوکس شانس خلق یه سیستم عامل کامل محبوب رو پیدا کرد. اینم باز بخاطر سازگاری این هسته و بر اساس UNIX بودنش بود.




> حتي اپل يك هم تلاش كار دو تا دانشجو بوده پس اينكه بگيم تنهايي  موفق نمي شي يه مقدار اشتباه هست. هنوز هم پروژه هاي انفرادي وجود دارن كه  موفق ميشن نمونه اون موتور بازي unity هست كه طرفداران زيادي پيدا كرده.  مهم ايده هست و ايده يك شبه الهام نميشه براي اينكه ايده داشته باشي بايد  تسلط كامل به موضوع داشته باشي تا بتوني مشكلات رو درك كني.


بنظر من الان دیگه زمان با قبل زیاد فرق کرده. اون زمان هنوز برای شروع و گسترش خیلی چیزهای جدید فرصت بیشتری بود. ولی الان یه سیستم عامل با ساختار جدید و بدون نرم افزار و برنامه نویسان زیاد شانس زیادی نداره. الان انتظارات و کاربردهای مردم و تجارت و صنایع درحد بالایی هست و انبوهی برنامه های با کیفیت برای پلتفرم های مطرحی که هست وجود داره. همچنین برنامه های بزرگ و پیچیده ای که تقریبا ضروری هست. از برنامه های آفیس بگیر تا برای نقشه کشی و طراحی سه بعدی و حتی بازی و غیره.
بنظر من زمان با زمان فرق میکنه. اون زمانی که اونا شروع کردن هنوز مسائل اینقدر گسترده و پیچیده نشده بودن و هنوز عرصه برای تاخت و تاز رقبای جدید در این زمینه کاملا باز بود. میشد خیلی چیزها رو از صفر پایه گذاری کرد.

unity هم که خودتون میگید موتور بازی هست و فکر نمیکنم بشه با سیستم عامل قیاسش کرد.




> خب مشكل از سيستم عامل لينوكس  براي كم بودن درايور نيست مشكل از ايجا ناشي ميشه كه درايورها توسط  سازندگان (كه فقط اونها از داخل سخت افزار مطلع هستن) عرضه ميشه.


خب دیگه بنده هم همین رو گفتم.
یه مشکل اینه که خیلی از شرکتهای سخت افزاری درایور برای لینوکس نمیسازن یا اگر هم میسازن ولی بازمتن نیست. در اینصورت این درایورها رو خود توسعه دهندگان و طرفداران لینوکس و بازمتن باید بنویسن.
اما مشکل لاینحلی که وجود داره اینه که برای بعضی از سخت افزارها مستندات لازم و کافی هم برای نوشتن درایورها توسط دیگران ارائه نمیشه. در این مستندات دستورهای سطح پایین سخت افزار با تمام امکاناتش و چگونگی ارتباط برقرار کردن با اون و دستور دادن بهش مشخص میشن. خلاصه هر جزییاتی که برای کنترل کامل و استفاده از تمام امکانات اونها توسط نرم افزار (معمولا سیستم عامل) مورد نیاز هست. درمورد این سخت افزارها تنها راه کشف این فرامین و ساختار ارتباط و کنترل سطح پایین اونها، مهندسی معکوس هست.
حالا این شرکتها برای ویندوز درایور باینری میدن یا احتمالا بعضیا مستندات سخت افزار خودشون رو تحت NDA در اختیار شرکتهایی مثل میکروسافت میذارن. هر دوی این روشها هم، یعنی درایور باینری انحصاری و NDA با قوانین مجوزهای نرم افزار آزاد/بازمتن و فلسفه و سیاست نرم افزارهای آزاد و سیستم عاملهایی مثل GNU/Linux سازگاری ندارن.




> 3. كپي شدن لينوكس از روي يونيكس:
>  خب من در اين مورد شك دارم چون سورس يونيكس تجاري هست و لينوكس متن باز. هر  دوي اين سيستم عاملها و البته سيستم عاملهاي يونيكس بيس ديگه مثل  MacOS و  يا BSD از استاندارد POSIX پيروي مي كنند. 
> 
> اما اگر نگاه كنيد سورس اين  سيستم عاملها كاملا متفاوت هست. تمام اين  سيستم عاملها از يونيكس الهام  گرفتن اما كپي اون نيست. خود لينوس تروالدز  يك سري ايده جديد داخل لينوكس  مطرح كرد كه يكي از اونها يه الگوريتم براي  محاسبه سرعت CPU بود (اسم  الگوريتم يادم رفته) بعدا توي هسته 2.6.21 اين  الگوريتم بصورت نصفه نيمه  كنار گذاشته شد.


کی حرف از کپی کد زد؟
اصلا خود ریچارد استالمن میگه ما (یعنی توسعه دهندگان GNU) عمدا به هیچ کدی از یونیکس نگاه نکردیم بخاطر اینکه اگر نگاه میکردیم ممکن بود ناخوآگاه کدهای ما هم شبیه کدهای یونیکس بشه و بعد صاحبان امتیاز یونیکس ما رو تحت پیگرد کپی رایت قرار بدن و ادعا کنن که کدهای اونها رو کپی کردیم.
منظور کپی کد نیست. منظور کپی برداری ایده ها و ساختار و استانداردها و اینترفیس های سطح پایین و اینطور چیزهاست. تاجاییکه یه برنامهء UNIX پایه بتونه روی لینوکس اجرا بشه و خیلی وقتا هم بعکس (یعنی یه برنامهء لینوکس روی یونیکس).
اصلا پروژهء GNU که شروع شد هنوز یک هستهء آزاد/بازمتن وجود نداشت. پس فکر میکنید اونا برنامه های سیستمی، یوتیلیتی های سیستم عامل و برنامه های خودشون رو تحت چی مینوشتن و روی چی اجرا میکردن؟ روی یونیکس! یعنی برنامه های اونا همه بر اساس یونیکس بود و قصد داشتن در نهایت هسته ای و سیستم عاملی بنویسن که تمام این یوتیلیتی ها و برنامه ها رو به اون منتقل کنن. بنابراین این هسته و سیستم عامل با یونیکس کاملا سازگار میبود. یعنی دقیقا بر اساس طرز کار اون طراحی شده بود. از syscall های هسته بگیر تا بقیه. البته هستهء بخصوص پروژهء GNU خیلی طول کشید و به موقع کامل نشد و از اونور هسته ای بنام لینوکس بوجود آمد و بازمتن شد که اونم سازگار با یونیکس بود و بنابراین محصولات پروژهء GNU با کرنلی بنام Linux ترکیب شد که نتیجه نهایتا سیستم عامل GNU/Linux میباشد.

ببینید مثلا در یونیکس بیشتر یا تمام چیزها رو سعی میکنن بصورت فایل پیاده سازی کنن. مثلا شما میخوای آمار زندهء CPU رو هم دربیاری یه فایل مخصوص این اطلاعات وجود داره که میخونیش (همینطور برای تقریبا هر چیز دیگری در ارتباط با سخت افزار و سیستم عامل). البته این فایل یه فایل مجازی هست و در هستهء سیستم عامل شبیه سازی میشه، ولی با استفاده از همون توابع C که system call های مربوط به باز کردن و خواندن فایلهای عادی رو اجرا میکنن شما با این فایلهای مجازی هم کار میکنید. این یکی از ایده ها و استاندارد و ساختار یونیکس بود که در لینوکس هم اجرا شد. فقط هم همین نیست. خیلی چیزهای دیگه هم هست. سازگاری باینری و ABI. و فرامین هسته و طرز فراخوانی اونا؛ یعنی همون system call ها. خلاصه به این معنا همهء این سیستمها تقریبا کپی یونیکس هستن، ولی نه کپی کد، بلکه کپی ساختار و ایده ها و هماهنگی پایه ای کامل با همدیگر. البته مسلما سیستم عاملهای دیگه مثل GNU/Linux خودشون هم ایده ها و توسعه هایی داشتن که به این مجموعه اضافه کردن و بعدها هم به مرور این توسعه ها طبیعتا بیشتر شدن نسبت به اول کار.

ضمنا POSIX هم تاجاییکه میدونم بعدها بوجود آمد و ربطی به این جریانات نداره.
اصلا اسم POSIX  رو ریچارد استالمن انتخاب کرد:
Richard Stallman suggested the name _POSIX_ in response to an IEEE request for a memorable name.

یه نگاهی به تاریخ ها هم بکنید با هم جور درنمیان. استاندارد POSIX در 1988 منتشر شد، درحالیکه یونیکس قدیمی تر هست و اولین نسخهء اون در 1969 منتشر شد.و حتی نسخهء معروف و استاندارد اون، یعنی Unix System V،  که سیستمهای سازگار با یونیکس اون رو مبنا قرار دادن در 1983 منتشر شد.
ضمنا پروژهء GNU هم در سال 1983 اعلام شد و توسعهء اون در 1984 شروع شد، زمانی که POSIX  وجود نداشت. POSIX بعدها و بخاطر تکثیر و مشکل ناسازگاری و ابهام روز افزون درمورد سیستمهای مختلف Unix-like اعم از انحصاری و آزاد بوجود آمد. در منابع رسمی هم بارها به کرات آمده که هدف پروژهء گنو ایجاد یک سیستم عامل سازگار با یونیکس بود.




> 4. بومي سازي: همنطور كه اشاره كردم در اين مورد با شما موافق هستم با اين  تفاوت كه به نظر من بايد شيوه نوشتار عربي رو كلا كنار بذاريم


یعنی چی عربی رو کنار بذاریم؟ پس چیکار کنیم از چی بجاش استفاده کنیم؟
ضمنا عربی مگه مشکلش چیه؟




> اگر همه چي متن باز بود تا حالا برنامه نويسها نابود ميشدن. (همينطور كه اگر  همه چه پولي بود.)


آیا برنامه نویسان نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن نابود شدن؟
افرادی بودن و هستن که فقط روی بازمتن کار میکنن. آیا اونا نابود شدن؟
حتی شرکتهای تجاری موفقی بر اساس بازمتن وجود داشتن و دارن.




> هر كاري ارزش داره و زماني كه اينكار رو انجام دادي خودت  ارزش اون رو تعيين ميكني. يعني خودتي تصميم ميگيري چه شكلي باشه بهتره.


میل شماست و این ارزش از دید شماست و اختیار کارت رو داری.
ولی از نظر بنده یه نرم افزار انحصاری ارزشی نداره وقتی آلترناتیو آزاد وجود داره یا میشه ایجاد کرد.
ضمنا بجز معدودی شرکتهای بزرگ که از قدیم شکل گرفتن، بقیهء سیستم عاملهای موفق همگی بازمتن بودن. چون امروزه دیگه بصورت انحصاری چنین نرم افزارهایی شانسی ندارن.




> من  با اين كاري ندارم كار اون عربها درست و يا غلط هست منتهاي كار يك كار با  ارزش فني رو انجام دادن.


کارشون برای خودشون با ارزش هست. چه سودی برای عموم بشریت داره؟




> شما مطمئن باشيد فقط اگر من به سيستم عامل خودم تنها يه رابط گرافيكي رو  اضافه كنم ميتونم يه در آمد خوب داشته باشم و حتي مشتري اون رو هم دارم.


 بنده از مفید بودن اون برای شخص شما و چند نفر معدود صحبت نکردم.
بحث سر سیستم عاملی هست که واقعا عموم مردم ازش استفاده کنن و سودی رو به کشور برسونه.

----------


## pswin.pooya

در مورد POSIX با شما موافق هستم. در اول تمام این سیستم عاملها همونطور که توی کتاب تتباوم اشاره شده مثل MINIX بر مبنای یونیکس توسعه پیدا کردن در حقیقت ایده پشت سر یونیکس اینقدر قوی بود که همه سعی کردن برن به اون سمت. بعدها به علت تضاد زیاد اینکار رو کردن.

ایده گرفتن از بقیه موردی نداره. چه اشکالی داره از بقیه برای ساخت نرم افزار خودت ایده بگیری؟

منتهای کار همونطور که اشاره کردم برداشتها از سیستم عامل اشتباه هست تا به ما میگن OS یاد سیستم عاملهایی مثل ویندوز و لینوکس و ... می افتیم. خب سیستم عاملهای زیادی وجود دارن که اسم اونها هم شنیده نمیشه و برای بشریت مفید هستند مثلا سیستم عاملهایی که توی دستگاههای صنعتی استفاده میشن یا سیستم عاملهای بعضی از ابر کامپیوترهاُ سیستم عاملهایی که توی صنایع هوایی استفاده میشن و ... خب اینها هم OS هستند و دلیلی نه برای متن باز بودن و نه برای پیدا شدن اونها توی مغازه و نه برای سازگاری وجود داره.

----------


## eshpilen

> ایده گرفتن از بقیه موردی نداره. چه اشکالی داره از بقیه برای ساخت نرم افزار خودت ایده بگیری؟


اصلا بعضی وقتا کپی برداری از این ایده ها برای حفظ سازگاری لازمه. مثلا چطور میشد گنو/لینوکس از سیستم شبیه سازی همه چیز بصورت فایل کپی برداری نکنه و در عین حال با یونیکس سازگار باشه؟ اینکار اگر غیرممکن نباشه حداقل کار رو بسیار دشوارتر میکنه.
ضمنا شباهت نرم افزارها اغلب برای کاربران و برنامه نویسان هم مفیده و حجم و سختی یادگیری و زحمت و خطای انسانی رو کاهش میده.

البته اون قدیم زمان یونیکس Patent های نرم افزاری وجود نداشتن یا اینقدر گسترده و شدید نشده بودن و کمتر باب بودن.
ولی الان Patent های نرم افزاری یه چیزی شدن که کسی نمیتونه جمعشون کنه. الان دقیقا ایده ها رو ثبت میکنن و تحت انحصار میرن. البته شرایط داره، نه هر ایده ای، ولی بازم واقعا مشکل سازه و حتی خیلی چیزهای کاملا ساده و مورد نیاز عمومی رو هم Patent کردن.
اینجا پرانتز باز کنم که میگن Patent های نرم افزاری رو در اصل وکلا و حقوقدانها و قاضی ها و اینا پیشنهاد و ایجاد کردن تا براشون کار و کاسبی بشه!! اینطوری هم پرونده واسه دادگاه درست میشه و هم هر شرکتی نیاز بیشتر و گسترده تری برای تحلیلهای حقوقی پیچیده و بنابراین استخدام وکیل و حقوقدان داره.

چند وقت پیش داشتم یکی از Patent های میکروسافت رو که سر و صدا راه انداخته بود میخوندم. حالا معلوم نیست اون Patent کی ثبت شده بود و یکی برحسب تصادف بهش برخورد کرده بود و گفته بود با فلان چیز در لینوکس برخورد داره (که البته اشتباه میکرد). اینقدر دیتابیس های Patent عظیم و بی سر و ته و این اسناد کلی و مبهم و به زبان مخصوص خودشون هستن که هرکسی بسادگی نمیتونه از پس تحلیل و پیدا کردن اونا بربیاد. تازه خیلی از این پتنت ها با هم همپوشانی دارن یا اصلا یک ایدهء یکسان به شکلهای مختلف توسط چند نفر پتنت شده.

اون Patent میکروسافت تاجاییکه از متنش و کامنت های کاربران فهمیدم این بود که مثلا یه کاربری که میخواد در سیستم اقدام به انجام عملی کنه و سطح دسترسی/اختیار لازم برای انجام اون عمل رو نداره، سیستم یه لیست (در محیط گرافیکی) از کاربرانی که میتونن اون عمل رو انجام بدن به کاربر ارائه میکنه تا کاربر اگر خواست یکی از اون اکانت ها رو انتخاب کنه (و خب طبیعتا باید پسوردش رو داشته باشه) و باهاش اون عملیات رو انجام بده.

متوجه شدید چه ایدهء ساده و کلی رو ای رو Patent کردن؟!
فردا اگر شما بخوای مشابه این ایده رو در رابط کاربری سیستم عامل خودت پیاده کنی، که احتمالا خودت مستقلا به این ایدهء ساده رسیدی، میکروسافت میتونه بیاد خرت رو بگیره و کاری کنه از برنامه نویس بودن پشیمون بشی. اینقدر فقط دادگاهش هزینه میذاره روی دستت که اگر ثروتمند نباشی ورشکست میشی.
البته باید در محدودهء قضایی اون کشوری که Patent توش ثبت شده باشی (خیلی وقتا در چند کشور ثبت میکنن) یا تحت یه قانون بین المللی ای چیزی باشی که Patent های خارجی یا مال اون کشور(های) خاص رو به رسمیت بشناسه.

غیر از این خیلی موارد دیگه هست و اینقدر الگوریتم و ایده های حتی ساده امروزه پتنت شدن که عملا وضعیت گره خورده و بن بست و موضوع جدال جدی شده (اینترنت رو بگردی پر از این بحثها و campaign در این ارتباط هست - کیوردها: software patents evil ...). سالی 100 هزار تا پتنت نرم افزاری فقط در آمریکا ثبت میشه. و هر شرکتی و حتی دنیای نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن دارن هرچی میتونن پتنت بنام خودشون ثبت میکنن تا اگر یکی بهشون حمله کرد اونا هم برگه ای برای مقابله داشته باشن. ضمنا این پتنت ها رو خیلی وقتا شرکتهای بزرگ با هم معامله میکنن (تو از امتیازهای من استفاده کن و منم از مال تو). اما افراد منفرد و شرکتهای کوچک چنین شانسی ندارن و ثبت Patent  هم کار راحت و کم هزینه ای نیست که هرکسی بتونه در تعداد بالا این کار رو بکنه. یک نفر هم که به تنهایی اینقدر ایده نداره. ضمنا بنظرم شرکتهای بزرگ بعضی از این امتیازها رو از جاهای دیگری میخرن و صاحب میشن. میگن پول پول میاره اینه. با همین پول مدام انحصار خودشون رو گسترش میدن.

خلاصه ماهیت دنیای انحصار اینه. اونا عمدتا چیزی به دیگران نمیدن. توپ رو فقط بین خودشون پاس میدن. و ما باید نظاره گر و مالیات دهندهء انحصار اونا باشیم.
ما خبر نداریم اما خیلی پیش از این اونا زیر پای همهء ما رو خالی کردن تا هروقت خواستن هرکسی رو که داشت پا میگرفت کله پا کنن.
البته خوشبختانه افراد آگاه و فعال  در این زمینه مثل ریچارد استالمن و بقیهء رفقاش در دنیا بودن و به موقع دست بکار شدن و کنترل و محدودیت و اقدامات پیشگیرانهء زیادی رو انجام دادن (اما این نبرد و تهدید هنوز بصورت جدی در جریان هست و به موفقیت کامل نرسیده).

اما دنیای نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن برعکس دنیای نرم افزارهای انحصاری، واقعا مثل بهشت و هدیهء آسمانی هست. همه چی رو میدن بهت. آزاد و مجانی. تنها محدودیتی که روی خیلی محصولات نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن هست (البته نه روی همه) اینه که کسی از اونها بصورت انحصاری استفاده نکنه. این محدودیت هم بهرحال برای گسترش نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن و دفاع اون دربرابر دنیای انحصار طراحی شده. بقول استالمن میگه اگر ما این محدودیت رو نمیذاشتیم اونا (انحصارگرها) میگفتن آنچه شما دارید برای ما هم هست اما آنچه ما داریم فقط برای خودمان است! یعنی انحصارگرها از نرم افزارهای آزاد و بازمتن برای تقویت و انحصار بیشتر خودشون استفاده میکردن، اما دنیای بازمتن حق نداشت از محصولات انحصاری اونا برای خودش استفاده کنه. بنابراین ایدهء Copyleft توسط ریچارد استالمن ایجاد شد تا جلوی استفادهء انحصاری از کدهای آزاد رو بگیره. البته اگر کسی بخواد میتونه محصول خودش رو تحت مجوزهایی مثل BSD که Copyleft ندارن منتشر کنه که اونا هم مجوزهای سازگار با نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن هستن.

کپی رایت حتی بصورت گسترده و شدیدی که الان خیلی ها بهش اعتراض دارن بازم زیاد مشکل اساسی ای نیست، چون کپی رایت فقط عین یه چیزی رو شامل میشه. مثلا اگر کسی یه رمان بنویسه شما نمیتونی عین متن اون رو کپی کنی، اما میتونی خودت یه رمان با همون داستان یا شبیهش بنویسی. یعنی از زبان خودت. همینطور میشه کپی هر نرم افزاری رو نوشت به شرط اینکه هیچ کدی رو عینا از نرم افزار تحت کپی رایت کپی نکرده باشی.
اما Patent کلا راه هرکس دیگری رو میبنده. حتی اگر ثابت بشه اون شخص خودش مستقلا به اون ایده رسیده و ظاهر اجرای اون ایده با اجرای فرد دارای امتیاز کاملا متفاوت باشه (چون با وجود تفاوت ظاهری ایدهء مرکزی یکسان هست!).

حالا اینکه بنده میگم نرم افزارهای انحصاری ارزشی ندارن شاید شما بهتر دلیلش رو متوجه بشی. نرم افزارهای انحصاری از چند جهت برای بشریت مضر و خطرناک هستن. از نظر سیاسی، امنیتی، حتی سلامت تجارت و اقتصاد، و حتی برای لیبرالیسم و دموکراسی و آزادی علم خطرناک هستن.
اونم وقتی نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن وجود داره و تجربهء عینی اینهمه سال نشون داده که این مدل قابلیت بقا و پیشرفت رو داره، چرا باید به نرم افزار انحصاری قانع بشیم؟
بنده شخصا هرچی یاد گرفتم و استفاده کردم و لذت برم و اینها بصورت آزاد و قانونی بودن، وقتی تحلیل و برآورد میکنم بیشترش بصورت مستقیم و غیرمستقیم از برکت جنبش نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن بوده.
البته در اینکه این مدل تولید نرم افزار، بعضی از مدلهای تجارت نرم افزار رو منقرض میکنه مخالفت و شک چندانی نیست. مثلا این مدل که یک بار نرم افزار بنویسی و بعد صد هزار نسخه کپی هرکدام به قیمت بالا بفروشی مسلما در مدل نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن چندان عملی نیست. نه اینکه حق نداشته باشی این کار رو بکنی، اما چون همه میتونن کپی کنن، این تعداد مردم ازت با اون قیمت نمیخرن. ولی مثلا مدل نرم افزار سفارشی (مثلا طراحی نرم افزارهای اختصاصی یک شرکت یا توسعهء سایتش) در مدل نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن از نظر کمیت و درآمد خیلی کمتر تحت تاثیر قرار میگیره.
رابطهء نرم افزار آزاد با ظرفیت برنامه نویسان قابل بقا در این سیستم و تاثیرش بر حجم و پیچیدگی کار برنامه نویسی بنظرم خیلی پیچیده تر هست و خودش بحثی هست که بنده الان نظر کلی و قاطعی درموردش ندارم.
بهرحال اگر از من بپرسید، میگم در مجموع و در طولانی مدت نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن بهتره. و در یک حداقل این دنیای زیبا و دوستانه باید بعنوان یک آلترناتیو و یکی از دو بخش بزرگ فعالیت موجود در این رشته حفظ بشه. این برای تمام بشریت مفیده. برای انتخابهای ما. برای آیندهء ما. برای همه چیز. نباید در هیچ چیزی افراط کرد و نباید پلهای پشت سر رو خراب کرد. بنده هیچ منطقی در اعتماد صرف به تجارت و شرکتهای بزرگ انحصارگر نمیبینم. نرم افزار انحصاری از ابتدا و اساس دست ما رو میبنده و این به خطری که برای آیندهء ما ایجاد میکنه نمی ارزه. نمیشه آزادی رو براحتی در معرض خطر قرارداد و بخاطر چیزهای دیگه معامله کرد.

----------


## eshpilen

باید انتخاب کرد.
آزادی یا تجارت و پول؟
هرچیزی هزینه ای داره. گاه کوچک و گاه بزرگ. هرچیزی ارزشی داره که از دیدگاه افراد مختلف با اهداف مختلف تفاوت میکنه.
البته میزان آگاهی ها هم تفاوت میکنه. مثلا یه آدم عادی عمرا فکرش رو هم نمیکنه که یه دنیای انحصاری در آیندهء دور میتونه به کجا ختم بشه. از نظر اون همه چیز بصورت خودکار و طبیعی بهتر میشه. اما آیا واقعیت اینه؟ بنظر بنده اینکه خیلی چیزها خوب پیش میرن یا به شدت خراب نمیشن بخاطر اینه که همیشه عده ای مدافع و مبارز وجود دارن.
بخاطر اینه که بنده خودم رو یک جنگنده میدونم و در امضام نوشتم A Fighter.
چون من از حالت انفعال به حالت فعال تغییر پیدا کرده ام و در برابر جریان پیشرفت و تغییرات جهان بی تفاوت نیستم.
بنظر بنده این حاصل آگاهی و رشد است. خب شاید اشتباه بکنم، اما بهرصورت اینطور فکر میکنم و فکر میکنم عمل به چیزی که فکر میکنیم درست است بهتر از اینست که هیچ کاری نکنیم. ما هم بهرحال سهم و حق خود را داریم و باید نقش خودمان را ایفا کنیم. و باید سعی کنیم سرنوشت خویش را با ارادهء خویش بسازیم. آنطور که میخواهیم.

----------


## pswin.pooya

خب در مورد انحصار گرایی قوانین خیلی سختی توی ایالات متحده وجود داره که میتونه جلوی انحصارگرا ها رو بگیره از اونها میشه به حق های انحصاری برخی از اختراع های ادیسون اشاره کرد تا ... همین الان هم مرتبا MS با این موضوع در گیره و هر سال معمولا یکی دو تا دادگاه مطرح سر این قضیه داره.

منتهای کار طرف دیگه ایده مطرح شده هست. فرض کن شما یک ایده خفن داری و میری ثبتش میکنی حالا هر کس بخواد از اون استفاده کنه باید بیاد و به شما پول بده‌ و شما از این راه در آمد پیدا میکنی. حالا فرض کن اگر این قانون وجود نداشت مطرح کردن و فکر کردن روی این ایده برای شما هیچ ارزشی نداشت. از طرف دیگه قضیه یکطرفه شدن صنعت هست کشورهایی مثل ایالات متحده اگر همه چی رو که تولید میکنن انحصاری بکنن و یا با تمام توان سرمایه گذاری بکنن کشورهای دیگه دینا یک دفعه نابود میشن و یک اختلاف فاز تکنولوژی توی اجتماع بشری به وجود میاد فرض کن من و شما سوار ماشین میشم و جابجا میشیم و طرفی که توی US هست با یه دستگاه پرنده!‌!!‌ این مساله شاید توی کوتاه مدت سود داشته باشه و به همه جا بشه باهاش غلبه کرد اما توی دراز مدت باعث نابود شدن مشتری ها توی سطح دنیا و در نتیجه نابودی خود همین کمپانی های US میشه. یعنی وجود رقیب شرایط رو همیشه بهتر میکنه نه بدتر به همین دلیل هم شرکتهای بزرگ دنیا سعی میکنن همه چیز رو انحصاری نگه ندارن تا به بقیه هم اجازه رشد بدن. مثلا توی سالهای ۲۰۰۱ تا ۲۰۰۳ من یادم هست که اینتل از AMD بشدت عقب افتاد بعدش خود مدیر AMD طرح یکی از پردازنده ها (فکر کنم Athlon 1900 بود) رو به اینتل کادو کرد. و یا خود ایالات متحده توی دهه ۱۹۷۰ متوجه شد که اگر به سرمایه گذاری های دولتی خودش ادامه بده باعث میشه که صنعت دنیا عقب بی افته به همین دلیل هم سرمایه گذاریهای خودش رو قطع کرد و سعی کرد فقط توی موارد نظامی سرمایه گذاری کنه. و یا اگر آزمایشگاه Bell طرح ترانزیستور رو برای خودش نگه میداشت الان نطامی های آمریکا PCهای امروزی رو داشتن و ما داشتیم روی بهیود لامپ خلاء کار میکردیم.

میتونی مطمئن باشی که هیچ وقت چنین اتفاقی توی دنیا نمی افته. یه دلیل خوبش هم اینه که خیلی از کشورها مثل چین و ایران این موضوع رو رعایت نمی کنن و خیلی راحت کپی می کنن. 




> حالا اینکه بنده میگم نرم افزارهای انحصاری ارزشی ندارن شاید شما بهتر  دلیلش رو متوجه بشی. نرم افزارهای انحصاری از چند جهت برای بشریت مضر و  خطرناک هستن. از نظر سیاسی، امنیتی، حتی سلامت تجارت و اقتصاد، و حتی برای  لیبرالیسم و دموکراسی و آزادی علم خطرناک هستن.


 این چه حرفیه داری میزنی چرا جو گیر شدی. فکر کن من ۲ میلیون دلار میذارم و بازی میسازم حالا بیام اینو مفت و مجانی بدم به بقیه؟!‌ یا n میلیون دلار هزینه میکنم و فلان تگنولوژی رو به وجود میارم حلا برگردم بگم بخاطر بشریت میام اینو مجانی میدم به هرکی که خاست؟!‌
 خب اینجوری که دیگه سرمایه دارهای دنیا نابود میشن و همه یه دست فقیر (کلا بشریت نایود میشه. طرف میره مس استخراج میکنه میاد میگه بیا اینم مال تو من در راه رضای خدا اینکار رو کردم یه نفر نیست بهش بگه بنده خدا چحوری میخوام شکمت رو سیر کنی؟

کلا اینکاراها یجور تعصب OpenSourceای هست. من خودم توی دو تا پروژه OpenSource فعالیت میکنم اما برای سیر کردن شکم خودم هم شده باید تمام توانم رو روی محصولات انحصاری بذارم (بقول معروف تیر آخر رو باید برای خودت نگه داری)‌. مساله مهم اینه که زمانی میتونم رو پروژه مجانی کار کنم که هم بیکار باشم و هم اینکه هیچ نیاز مالی نداشته باشم. خوشبختانه توی دوران دانشجویی این شکلی بودم اما الان بشدت وقتم پره (اگر نگاه کنی میبینی که commitهام بشدت کم شده). من حتی نمی خواستم آراکس رو OpenSource کنم اما برای اتمام حجت با بعضیها که میگن یه برنامه داس ساده رو جا زده به جای OS اینکار رو کردم و یه ویرایش دیگه از آراکس رو که میخوام از شهریور (بعد از تموم شدن ویرایش اول آراکس) بصورت انحصاری کار کنم. به همون شکل که الان دارم روی dge کار میکنم. 




> اونم وقتی نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن وجود داره و تجربهء عینی اینهمه سال  نشون داده که این مدل قابلیت بقا و پیشرفت رو داره، چرا باید به نرم افزار  انحصاری قانع بشیم؟


اصلا شده از خودت بپرسی چرا پیشرفت میکنن؟ همش بخاطر وجود رقیبهای خوبی مثل MS هست. و این تنها دلیل هست وگر نه الان از از نظر tech سالها غقبتر بودیم. من نمی گم MS بد و یا خوب و یا devil و یا فرشته هست فقط دارم میگم یه شرایط رقابتی خوب رو فراهم کرده و موفق هم بوده (میزان استفاده از لینوکس +‌ MacOS + BSD داخل سیستم های PC حتی کمتر Win Vista هست چه برسه به بقیه. خب اینم موفقیت رو نشون میده.)

----------


## eshpilen

> خب در مورد انحصار گرایی قوانین خیلی سختی توی ایالات متحده وجود داره که  میتونه جلوی انحصارگرا ها رو بگیره
> ...
> همین الان هم مرتبا MS با این موضوع در گیره و هر سال معمولا یکی دو تا دادگاه مطرح سر این قضیه داره.


این قوانین کامل و کافی نیستن.
بخاطر اینکه قوانین انحصار فکری بیش از حد گسترده و شدید هستن.
بطور مثال همون Patent های نرم افزاری که توضیح دادم.
بنظر بنده بجای اینکه بخوایم با قوانین ضدانحصار جلوی انحصارگرایی رو بگیریم، باید قوانین انحصارفکری محدود بشن.




> از اونها میشه به حق های انحصاری برخی  از اختراع های ادیسون اشاره کرد


ادیسون؟! کدوم حق انحصاری؟ Patent ها در تمام دنیا زمان اعتبار محدودی دارن (معمولا حدود 20 سال). تا الان که هرچی انحصار ادیسون بوده باشه باید زمان اعتبارش تموم شده باشه.



> منتهای کار طرف دیگه ایده مطرح شده هست. فرض کن شما یک ایده خفن داری و  میری ثبتش میکنی حالا هر کس بخواد از اون استفاده کنه باید بیاد و به شما  پول بده‌ و شما از این راه در آمد پیدا میکنی. حالا فرض کن اگر این قانون  وجود نداشت مطرح کردن و فکر کردن روی این ایده برای شما هیچ ارزشی نداشت.


این بحث دو جنبه داره. اول اینکه فرضا این قوانین وجود داشته باشن، اما با چه گسترده ای، با چه شدتی، با چه زمان اعتباری. اینها بحثهای مهمی هستن. مثلا یک Patent نرم افزاری میتونه 20 سال باشه (که در دنیای نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی زمانی بسیار بسیار طولانی است) یا میتونه 5 سال باشه یا حتی کمتر. میشه چیزهایی رو که ساده هستن (نظیر اون نمونه ای که برات مثال زدم) پتنت کرد. میشه قوانین انحصاری ای تصویب کرد که برای بقا و پیشرفت نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن خطر جدی ایجاد کنن (بطور مثال DMCA). مثلا تحت همین قانون DMCA، نوشتن نرم افزار پخش «ویدئوی DVD رمزگذاری شده» که بازمتن باشه ممنوع هست.
بنابراین این قوانین یک شمشیر دو لبه هستن. اگر بصورت نامحدود و کنترل نشده باشن میتونن به ضرر علم و فناوری و عدالت عمومی در جامعه تموم بشن.
ضمنا اینطورها هم نیست که بدون انحصار لزوما نوآوری تعطیل بشه. اولا راههای دیگری برای تشویق و انگیزه بخشی به مخترعان میتونه بکار گرفته بشه، بطور مثال جایزه دادن از طرف حکومت یا سازمانهای دیگه، بدون اینکه یک انحصار قانونی به مخترعان داده بشه. دوما این سوال پیش میاد که پس اینهمه نوآوری و تولید که طی سالها در دنیای نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن ایجاد شده و سیستم عاملها و برنامه های بسیار خوبی رو ارائه داده چطور بدون انحصار ایجاد شدن؟



> اگر آزمایشگاه Bell طرح ترانزیستور رو برای خودش نگه میداشت الان نطامی های  آمریکا PCهای امروزی رو داشتن و ما داشتیم روی بهیود لامپ خلاء کار  میکردیم.


فکر نمیکنم طرح ترانزیستور رو میشد مخفی نگه داشت و مخفی ازش استفاده کرد. این امر غیرممکنه.
طرح بمب اتمی و هیدروژنی رو بدست آوردن اونوقت چنین اختراعی باوجود استفادهء وسیع چطور میتونه مخفی بمونه! اگر هم منظورت انحصار قانونی هست که باید بگم موضوعیت قانونی انحصارها از مرز کشورها فراتر نمیرن (حداقل اون زمان اینطور بود) مگر در شرایط خاصی که مثلا توافقنامهء دو طرفه ای چیزی بین دو کشور باشه. البته خیلی اختراعات رو به همین دلیل در چند کشور به ثبت میرسونن.



> میتونی مطمئن باشی که هیچ وقت چنین اتفاقی توی دنیا نمی افته. یه دلیل خوبش  هم اینه که خیلی از کشورها مثل چین و ایران این موضوع رو رعایت نمی کنن و  خیلی راحت کپی می کنن.


ما باید آگاه و حساس و فعال باشیم.
و عده ای افراد و سازمانهای فعال که به دیگران آگاهی میدن و افشاگری میکنن و فعالیت های قانونی و اجتماعی لازم رو انجام میدن همیشه بوده و هستن.
وگرنه مطمئن باش هرچیزی ممکن هست و نمیشه هیچ آینده ای رو بصورت کامل تضمین کرد.
هرچی ما آگاه تر و فعال تر باشیم آیندهء بهتری خواهیم داشت. این رو شوخی و اغراق فرض نکن.
اگر ما امروز از ویندوز استفاده کنیم و اصلا به نرم افزارهای آزاد و بازمتن اهمیت ندیم، بخاطر اینکه ویندوز راحتتره یا برامون مجانی درمیاد، حتی اینهم تاثیر خودش رو در آیندهء جهان و ما میذاره. حالا مقدار تاثیرش رو نمیگم دقیقا چقدر هست؛ زیاد یا کم بهرحال به پارامترها و فعالیت های مختلف در سراسر جهان بستگی داره. این تاثیرها مستقیم و غیرمستقیم، بهرحال وجود دارن.
کسی چه میدونه، این مسائل قابل پیشبینی و تضمین نیستن به هیچ وجه.
شاید نه 2 سال دیگه ولی 10 سال دیگه، 20 سال دیگه از حالا وضع ما هم خیلی تغییر کرد و دیگه این شرایط وجود نداشت. اتکا به هرج و مرج و چیزهای تصادفی هم هیچ خوب نیست.




> این چه حرفیه داری میزنی چرا جو گیر شدی. فکر کن من ۲ میلیون دلار میذارم و  بازی میسازم حالا بیام اینو مفت و مجانی بدم به بقیه؟!‌ یا n میلیون دلار  هزینه میکنم و فلان تگنولوژی رو به وجود میارم حلا برگردم بگم بخاطر بشریت  میام اینو مجانی میدم به هرکی که خاست؟!‌


اینکه شما هرچقدر خرجش کنی ارتباطی به بی خطر یا با خطر بودنش نداره.
البته بحث زیاد روی موضوع چیزهایی مثل بازی و اینها نیست. ولی بازی ها هم که بیشترشون انحصاری هستن بهرحال در این جریان و خطر و ضررهای کلی شریک هستن چون وابستگی و رواج نرم افزارهای انحصاری رو زیاد میکنن.
بحث بیشتر روی سیستم عامل و نرم افزارهای کاربردی عمومی هست.
بحث نرم افزار بحث کنترل آیندهء جهان هست و سیاست های اقتصادی و سیاسی و غیره.
کد و نرم افزار چیزی هست که رایانه ها و اطلاعات و اختیارات ما رو کنترل میکنه.
و نرم افزار و رایانه و اینترنت و اطلاعات هم که شالودهء دنیای امروز و آینده هست که تقریبا همه چیز رو کنترل میکنه و به همه چیز ربط داره.
از علم و آموزش بگیر تا اقتصاد تا سیاست و امنیت.
از اینرو آزاد بودن نرم افزار و شفاف بودن اون به نفع تمامی بشریت هست. چون باعث افزایش عدالت عمومی و امنیت و اقتصاد و شفافیت حکومتها میشه و قدرت و اختیارات عموم مردم رو افزایش میده.
ریچارد استالمن در مقاله ای به این اشاره میکنه که چطور گوشی های تلفن همراه برای جاسوسی از ما امکانات ویژه دارن و یک علت اصلی این امکانات و اینکه افراد مستقل و عموم مردم نمیتونن اونها رو پاکسازی کنن اینه که نرم افزارهای این دستگاهها عمدتا نرم افزارهای انحصاری هستن و نرم افزارهای آزاد جایگزین کافی براشون وجود ندارن.
اگر نرم افزارها آزاد نباشن، امنیت و اختیار و قدرت عموم مردم مورد تهدید جدی واقع میشه.
در دست داشتن کنترل کد و دونستن اینکه چه میکنه و توانایی تغییر و دستور دادن به رایانه ها و هر وسیلهء قابل کنترل (بخصوص وسایل با کاربرد اطلاعاتی)، برای اینکه مردم بر اطلاعات و امنیت و زندگی و سیاست و حکومت و کشور و فرهنگ  و اخلاق و حقوق خودشون کنترل کافی داشته باشن لازمه.
حالا کسی نگفته شما مجبوری نرم افزارت رو مجانی به دیگران بدی. کسی با شما کار نداره و شما رو مجبور به کاری نمیکنه. ولی بحث این هست که سیاست کلانی که ما و سازمانهای بشری و حتی حکومتها باید بخاطر سلامت و پیشرفت واقعی بشریت همراه با پیشرفت فناوری داشته باشیم، جایگزین کردن تمام نرم افزارهای انحصاری با نرم افزارهای بازمتن و آزاد است. تا حد ممکن.
ضمنا برای تولید بازی و غیره و کلا هر نرم افزاری اگر نیاز به پول و سازماندهی بیشتری باشه و مدل ها و سازمانهای فعلی یا فعالیت های داوطلبانه و مستقل جواب نده، میشه سیستم های لازم رو پیاده سازی کرد. بطور مثال حکومت میتونه در این امر سرمایه گذاری کنه. یعنی نرم افزاری رو با بودجه و درصورت لزوم سازماندهی خودش (البته معمولا حکومت ها به تنهایی کافی و قابل کنترل/اعتماد نیستن و باید سازمانهای مستقل و مردمی هم ناظر بر کار اونها باشن) تولید کنه و بعد اون رو بصورت آزاد و بازمتن در اختیار عموم قرار بده. به این شکل میتونم بگم برای اقتصاد هم بهتره، چون دیگه به ازای هر نسخهء کپی صرف مردم مجبور نیستن کلی پول به جیب یک شرکت و عدهء معدودی بریزن که اونها رو تبدیل به ابرثروتمندان میکنه و تعادل اقتصادی رو بهم میزنه. از طرف دیگه هرکس میتونه اون برنامه ها رو مطالعه کنه و چیزی یاد بگیره، و میتونه اونها رو آزادانه تغییر بده یا در پروژه های دیگری از اجزای اونا استفاده کنه، و به اینصورت گسترهء آزادی فعالیت عموم و اتحاد و استفادهء بهینه از نیروها افزایش پیدا میکنه.




> خب اینجوری که دیگه سرمایه دارهای دنیا نابود میشن و همه یه دست فقیر (کلا  بشریت نایود میشه. طرف میره مس استخراج میکنه میاد میگه بیا اینم مال تو  من در راه رضای خدا اینکار رو کردم یه نفر نیست بهش بگه بنده خدا چحوری  میخوام شکمت رو سیر کنی؟


نه قربونت اینطوری نه.
فیلد نرم افزار یه فیلد استثنایی و خیلی مهم و حیاتی هست.
و خود نرم افزار ویژگیهای استثنایی داره و چون غیرفیزیکی هست تولید و تکثیر اون با بقیهء چیزها و محصولات فیزیکی خیلی فرق میکنه. یعنی میتونه با هزینه های خیلی کمتری تولید بشه، حتی با همکاری انسانهای مستقل در سراسر جهان، حتی خیلی وقتا بصورت داوطلبانه (که شده و میشه)، و بعد تکثیر اونهم تقریبا هیچ هزینه و محدودیتی نداره.
تازه هدف در نرم افزار آزاد هم مجانی بودن نبوده و این جزو شرایط قانونی اون نیست. هدف اصلی آزادی بشریت و کنترلش بر زندگی و سرنوشت خودش بوده، و اخلاق و فرهنگ پیوندهای اجتماعیش، اما شرایطی که برای این اهداف درمورد نرم افزار لازم هست بصورت غیرمستقیم باعث میشه این نرم افزارها اغلب مجانی باشن (چون چیزی رو که هرکسی بتونه براحتی کپی و توزیع کنه یا تغییر بده و منتشر کنه رو نمیشه با قیمت بالا بصورت انحصاری فروخت).
بطور مثال در منابع رسمی و در گفته های استالمن این مسئله بارها منعکس شده که یکی از اهداف نرم افزار آزاد امکان کمک به همسایه است. شاید ما الان خوب درک نکنیم این یعنی چی و چرا مهم هست، اما کمک به همسایه یکی از ارزشها و جزو فرهنگ اصیل آمریکایی هاست و استالمن میگه ما باید نرم افزاری داشته باشیم که اگر همسایهء ما نیاز داشت بتونیم باهاش بهش کمک کنیم. مثل اینکه وقتی کتابی داریم میتونیم اون رو با همسایهء خودمون هم به اشتراک بذاریم. از نظر استالمن چیزی که این پیوندهای اجتماعی و قابلیت کمک افراد بشر به همدیگر و به اشتراک گذاری رو غیرممکن یا دشوار میکنه، برای جامعه مضر هست. حداقل وقتی میشه آلترناتیو دیگری داشت که این محدودیت ها رو نداشته باشه، دیگه تولید و استفاده از نرم افزار انحصاری دلیلی نداره.
از جهت های دیگر هم که توضیح دادم نرم افزار آزاد کلی مزایا و خواص مهم داره. امنیت رو بالا میبره، کنترل عمومی رو بر اطلاعات و ساختار اجتماع خودشون بالا میبره، گسترهء فعالیت عموم و توانایی اتحاد و همکاری جمعی و استفادهء بهینه از نیروی جمعی بشریت رو بالا میبره... .

پس شما خیالت راحت باشه که استخراج مس و فروختن اون و اصولا هر چیز دیگری غیر از نرم افزار مورد ادعای ما نیست و منافات و دشمنی ای با نرم آزاد نداره. حتی همون نرم افزار آزادش رو هم شما میتونی بفروشی. اما میگه اگر فروختی باید کدمنبع به طرف بدی و اختیارات کامل. همونطور که اگر مس رو به کسی فروختی اون فرد اغلب آزادی کامل داره که با اون مس چیکار کنه. شما میتونی با یک قرارداد رسمی با طرف یا قانونی که در کشور وضع کنی برای اختیارات خریدار مس هم شرایط و محدودیت بذاری، ولی به این شکل آزادی اون فرد رو ازش گرفتی و دیگه مالکیت و کنترل کامل نداره. درمورد نرم افزار، این آزادی و کنترل خیلی مهمتر از بیشتر ابعاد فناوری و محصولات مختلف هست، به دلایلی که قبلا اشاره کردیم. بعضی چیزها بهتره آزاد باشه. بعضی چیزها بهتره حتی مجانی هم باشن. بطور مثال چرا آموزش عمومی رایگان هست؟ چرا حکومت و مردم بصورت مالیات یا هرچیز دیگه براش هزینه میپردازن تا همه بتونن بصورت رایگان تحصیل کنن؟ و آیا بنظر شما این بده یا خوب؟
چرا ریاضیات قابل انحصار نیست؟ تاحالا فکر کردید چرا فرمولهای ریاضی که کشف میشن تحت انحصار نیستن و همه میتونن آزادانه از اونا استفاده کنن؟ اتفاقا ریچارد استالمن هم در یکی از مقالاتش به این اشاره کرده که الگوریتم ها هم از نظر ماهیت چیزی شبیه ریاضی هست و نباید قابل انحصار باشن. درحالیکه الان Patent های نرم افزاری جلوی استفادهء آزادانهء دیگران از این الگوریتم ها رو میگیرن. مثل اینکه ریاضیات رو که تمام طبیعت بر اساس اون هست تحت انحصار دربیاریم. خلاصه یخورده روی این مسائل فکر کنیم بهتره. واقعا درمورد مرزهای انحصار و ماهیت و معیارهای اون تفکر کنیم. اگر فکر کنیم هرکس به صرف اینکه به چیزی رسید و در این راه پولی خرج کرد یا نکرد هم باید اون چیز رو در انحصار خودش بگیره، میتونیم به حدی برسیم که در دنیا بیشتر چیزها انحصاری باشه و بشریت در قوانین خودش قفل بشه و جلوی پیشرفتش گرفته بشه (یا حداقل خیلی کند بشه).




> کلا اینکاراها یجور تعصب OpenSourceای هست. من خودم توی دو تا پروژه  OpenSource فعالیت میکنم اما برای سیر کردن شکم خودم هم شده باید تمام  توانم رو روی محصولات انحصاری بذارم (بقول معروف تیر آخر رو باید برای خودت  نگه داری)‌. مساله مهم اینه که زمانی میتونم رو پروژه مجانی کار کنم که هم  بیکار باشم و هم اینکه هیچ نیاز مالی نداشته باشم. خوشبختانه توی دوران  دانشجویی این شکلی بودم اما الان بشدت وقتم پره (اگر نگاه کنی میبینی که  commitهام بشدت کم شده). من حتی نمی خواستم آراکس رو OpenSource کنم اما  برای اتمام حجت با بعضیها که میگن یه برنامه داس ساده رو جا زده به جای OS  اینکار رو کردم و یه ویرایش دیگه از آراکس رو که میخوام از شهریور (بعد از  تموم شدن ویرایش اول آراکس) بصورت انحصاری کار کنم. به همون شکل که الان  دارم روی dge کار میکنم.


البته پول هم برای زندگی لازمه.
ولی بغیر از پول خیلی چیزهای مهم دیگه هم وجود دارن.
و پول همیشه همه جا اولویت اول رو نداره.
بعدم به گمانم شاید نشه با نرم افزار آزاد خیلی ثروتمند شد، ولی درحد معاش رو فکر میکنم آدم میتونه بدون اینکه خیلی انحصارگر باشه و به بقا و پیشرفت نرم افزارهای آزاد و بازمتن صدمه بزنه داشته باشه. مدلهای درآمد حتی در دنیای بازمتن و آزاد هم وجود دارن. منتها از نظر تعداد و میزان درآمد مسلما به مدل نرم افزار انحصاری نمیرسن.
اینم باید درنظر بگیریم که استفاده و اتکای روزافزون بر نرم افزارهای انحصاری در نهایت تهدیدی برای تمام بشریت است و عوارضی حتی از نوع اقتصادی میتونه داشته باشه که در نهایت بصورتهای مستقیم و غیرمستقیم و پیچیده به خود ما هم برمیگرده.
بنده هم اصراری ندارم که بگم حتما درست میگم و دیگران بیان بر اساس حرف من خودشون رو بیچاره کنن!
اما تحلیل و دانش و نظر خودم رو در اختیار شما قرار میدم و حرف این هست که حداقل این مسائل رو بدونیم و به رسمیت بشناسیم و موقعی که تونستیم برای جامعهء خودمون و آیندهء بشریت و اخلاق و انسانیت کاری بکنیم.




> اصلا شده از خودت بپرسی چرا پیشرفت میکنن؟ همش بخاطر وجود رقیبهای خوبی مثل  MS هست. و این تنها دلیل هست وگر نه الان از از نظر tech سالها غقبتر  بودیم. من نمی گم MS بد و یا خوب و یا devil و یا فرشته هست فقط دارم میگم  یه شرایط رقابتی خوب رو فراهم کرده و موفق هم بوده (میزان استفاده از  لینوکس +‌ MacOS + BSD داخل سیستم های PC حتی کمتر Win Vista هست چه برسه  به بقیه. خب اینم موفقیت رو نشون میده.)


این مسئله قابل ادعا هست و همیشه در فکر بنده هم بوده. البته بنده هم این مثال رو بصورت عکس میزنم اغلب. یعنی میگم وجود نرم افزارهای آزاد و بازمتن در پیشرفت و سعی در راضی نگه داشتن بیشتر کاربران از نظر کیفیت و امکانات و قیمت نرم افزارهای انحصاری، نقش مهمی داره.
اما اینکه ادعا کنیم درکل وجود  MS حیاتی بوده یا مفید هست، اثباتش کار پیچیده و سختیه.
فراموش نکنیم زمانی که میکروسافتی وجود نداشت فناوریها و نرم افزارهای پیشرفته و با کیفیتی وجود داشتن (مثل یونیکس)، و حتی پروژهء گنو هم زمانی استارت شد که هنوز میکروسافت وجود نداشت.




> خب اینم موفقیت رو نشون میده


شک دارم به این راحتی بشه قضاوت کرد. موفقیت برای چه کسانی؟ آیا موفقیت برای امثال میکروسافت و دنیای نرم افزار انحصاری درمقابل دنیای نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن لزوما موفقیت برای بشریت هم بحساب میاد؟
و سوال دیگر اینکه آیا این موفقیت لزوما فقط بصورت مشروع و انسانی بدست اومده؟




> من حتی نمی خواستم آراکس رو OpenSource کنم اما برای اتمام حجت با بعضیها  که میگن یه برنامه داس ساده رو جا زده به جای OS اینکار رو کردم


لینوس توروالدز بعدها گفت که بازمتن کردن لینوکس یکی از صحیح ترین تصمیمات زندگیش بوده.
کرنل لینوکس هم اگر بازمتن نمیشد شاید هیچوقت اینقدر توسعه پیدا نمیکرد و منجر به خلق یک سیستم عامل موفق و محبوب نمیشد.
ضمنا گنو/لینوکس درسته در دسکتاپ آمار کمی داره، اما در بقیهء کاربردها از  قبیل سرورها و ابررایانه ها و دستگاههای خاص و غیره کاملا موفق بوده. نگو  فقط میکروسافت موفق بوده.
بنظر بنده هم پروژه های افرادی مثل شما بدون بازمتن شدن تقریبا هیچ شانسی ندارن.  میخوان چطوری به کجا برسن؟ نهایتا شاید بتونی با یه مبلغی به بعضی افراد  بفروشی. اما فکر نمیکنم مبلغ زیادی بشه. و ضمنا احتمالا نهایتا هستهء شما  (یه سیستم عامل کامل که درست نکردی؛ فقط یه هسته و اونم نمیدونم تا چه حد کامل و پیشرفته هست) یا منقرض میشه یا بصورت خیلی محدودی استفاده  میشه.
این در دنیای بازمتن هست که بیشتر افراد میتونن شانس خودشون رو بدون  محدودیت به اجرا بذارن. وگرنه بصورت های دیگه محدودیت های زیادی وجود داره.  نه اینکه بگم از این راه پولی بدست میارن، ولی حداقل میتونن محصول خودشون  رو زنده و دارای کاربران زیادی ببینن و خودشون هم شهرت و محبوبیت کسب کنن. این محصولات اگر بقدر کافی ارزنده و دارای فرصت کافی باشن دیگران هم روی اونا کار میکنن و اونا رو گسترش میدن و بهتر میکنن؛ همونطور که این کار برای کرنل لینوکس انجام شد.
اگر انحصاری کار کنی نهایتش خیلی نابغه باشی میکروسافت استخدامت میکنه یا امتیاز هستهء شما رو  میخره و اگر بدرد ویندوزش نخوره چالش میکنه تا فردا کس دیگه براش شاخ نشه!!

----------


## eshpilen

> از طرف دیگه قضیه یکطرفه شدن صنعت هست کشورهایی مثل ایالات متحده اگر همه  چی رو که تولید میکنن انحصاری بکنن و یا با تمام توان سرمایه گذاری بکنن  کشورهای دیگه دینا یک دفعه نابود میشن و یک اختلاف فاز تکنولوژی توی اجتماع  بشری به وجود میاد فرض کن من و شما سوار ماشین میشم و جابجا میشیم و طرفی  که توی US هست با یه دستگاه پرنده!‌!!‌ این مساله شاید توی کوتاه مدت سود  داشته باشه و به همه جا بشه باهاش غلبه کرد اما توی دراز مدت باعث نابود  شدن مشتری ها توی سطح دنیا و در نتیجه نابودی خود همین کمپانی های US میشه.  یعنی وجود رقیب شرایط رو همیشه بهتر میکنه نه بدتر به همین دلیل هم  شرکتهای بزرگ دنیا سعی میکنن همه چیز رو انحصاری نگه ندارن تا به بقیه هم  اجازه رشد بدن. مثلا توی سالهای ۲۰۰۱ تا ۲۰۰۳ من یادم هست که اینتل از AMD  بشدت عقب افتاد بعدش خود مدیر AMD طرح یکی از پردازنده ها (فکر کنم Athlon  1900 بود) رو به اینتل کادو کرد. و یا خود ایالات متحده توی دهه ۱۹۷۰ متوجه  شد که اگر به سرمایه گذاری های دولتی خودش ادامه بده باعث میشه که صنعت  دنیا عقب بی افته به همین دلیل هم سرمایه گذاریهای خودش رو قطع کرد و سعی  کرد فقط توی موارد نظامی سرمایه گذاری کنه.


امیدوارم اینایی که شما میگید فقط به دلیل مورد نظر شما، یعنی دلایل تجاری و پول، نبوده باشه و بیشتر آدمها مسائل رو فقط از این دید نبینن.
بنده بعکس خوشبین تر هستم و فکر میکنم خیلی از این کارها انگیزه های انسانی و اخلاقی و بشردوستانه داشتن.
بالاخره اونا هم انسان هستن. خانواده و احساسات و وجدان و شفقت دارن. آیا انسانیت والاتر است یا تجارت و پول محض؟ اونم وقتی آدم وضعش خوبه و قدر خودش داره چرا به دیگران کمک نکنه؟ یعنی پول و تجارت بی حد و مرز واقعا هدف نهایی بشریته؟ واقعا اینهمه سر و صدا برای همچین چیز مبتذل و پوچی هست؟ و لابد انسانیت خودمون رو هم در این راه بفروشیم. و بردهء تجارت و پول باشیم. تجارت فرهنگ ما، دین ما، مرام ما، خدای ما؟
از دید بنده تجارت فقط یک فعالیت جانبی و یک وسیله هست. و چیزهایی مهمتر از اون وجود دارن.
تجارت و سرمایه داری نباید انسانیت رو برای ما تعریف کنن، بلکه اونها باید با انسانیت و اخلاق و فرهنگ انسانی سازگار باشن.
بنده اگر بقدر خودم داشته باشم، نه اینکه بخوام مثلا هواپیمای شخصی هم داشته باشم، حتی در یه حد عادی و درحد معاشم، اگر بیشتر داشته باشم به دیگران کمک میکنم و نمیذارم نابود بشن. بنظر من این بزرگترین کاری هست که میشه کرد. بهترین کار. هم برای دنیای ما خوبه و هم اگر اعتقاد داشته باشید، برای بعد معنوی و عاقبت نهایی ما. علم رو باید بخشید. و پول رو هم باید بخشید. و باید آزادی و بهره مندی انسانها رو خواست. همونطور که بعد از خدا این انسانهای بزرگ از عامی تا دانشمند و نابغه بودن که همه چیزی رو که ما داریم بهمون هدیه دادن و از اونها بصورت آزاد و رایگان استفاده میکنیم و لذت میبریم و موفق میشیم.
این خیلی زیباتر و امیدبخش تره که AMD از روی دوستی و بخشش و خیرخواهی، و قدردانی از زحمات و سابقه و پیشرفت هایی که اینتل برای همه منجمله خود AMD به ارمغان آورده این کار رو کرده باشه، تا اینکه فقط بخاطر نظام تجاری و پول بوده باشه.
این خیلی زیباتره که ایالات متحدهء آمریکا که همیشه هم مدعی حمایت و ترویج آزادی و دموکراسی و بهره مندی انسانها در سراسر جهان بوده از روی خیرخواهی این کارها رو کرده باشه، نه بخاطر اینکه برای خودش بازار مصرف درست کنه.
اگر انسانیت نباشه و الگو و آموزشی براش نباشه و اگر الان براش بهایی نپردازیم و به تجارت و پول اولویت بدیم، تمام پیشرفت های دیگر ما بدردی نخواهند خورد و ما رو به جایی نمیرسونن و دیگه فرصتی برای جبران خطاهای بشریت هم باقی نخواهد ماند.

----------


## pswin.pooya

آینقدر آرمانگرا نباش. آرمان گرایی خوبه اما بجاش. اگر اونها هم میخواستن مثل ما رفتار کنن و فقط بخاطر روی گل من و تو به ما کمک کنن الان وضعشون بدتر از ما بود نه بهتر. واقعیت آینه تجارت و سرمایه گذاری و از همه مهمتر سیاست حتی پدر و مادر نمیشناسه چه برسه به خیرخواهی. همه کارها یه هدفی پشت سرشون هست. مثلا سرمایه گذاری داخل آفریقا میتونه راه رو برای هم داشتن مصرف کننده بیشتر و هم باز شدن معادن جدید و تعدیل قیمت منابع معدنی باز کنه. حضور مبلغهای مذهبی تنها برای تبلیغ و گسترش دین هست و نه از روی دلسوزی. 
نمی خوام بگم ارزش انسانیت به پوله و انسانیت ارزش نداره. هر چیزی بجای خودش. مثلا تو با کمک به آفریقا هم به مردمش برای سیر بودن کمک می کنی هم جلوی مردم خودت برای حفط ارزشها محبوب میشی و هم اجازه دخالت بیشتری رو پیدا میکنی چون مردم یه مملکت تو رو شبیه فرشته می بینین. باید همیشه پرده پشت قضیه رو ببینی تا بدونی دقیقا چه اتفاقی می افته. وگرنه اگر دنیا به این خوبی بود که دیگه به هیچ الگویی نیاز نیود. 
در مورد کدینگ هم باید بگم. هر کس در مقابل کاری که میکنه ارزش کارش رو دریافت میکنه. هیچ وقت یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای نباید شبیه یه کارگر معمولی امرار معاش کنه بلکه برای اینکه انگیزه برای آینده بهتر داشته باشه. امرار معاش از طریق پروژه های متن باز تقریبا صفر هست مگر اینکه به کارهایی همانند سرویس دهی (مثلا برای لینوکس) ، پشتیبانی و ... بپردازی که باز هم در آمد زیادی رو ایجاد نمی کنه و ظرفیت اینکار خیلی محدود هست پس تنها راه که میمونه همون داشتن حق کپی رایت برای نرم افزارت هست تا بتونی از طریقش در آمد داشته باشی.

اگر خیلی دلتون برای بشریت میسوزه میتونید مثل جان کارمک (برنامه نویس معروف بازیهای Doomُ، wolfestion و quck و ... ) رفتار کنید و بعد از چند سال گذشت و قطع درآمد زایی از طریق بازی ساخته شده اون رو متن باز کنید. (یعنی نه سیخ بسوزه و نه کباب)

----------


## eshpilen

> آینقدر آرمانگرا نباش. آرمان گرایی خوبه اما بجاش.


این آرمانگرایی غیرعملی نیست. بنظر بنده واقعیت است.
بقول ریچارد استالمن زمانی هدف اونها رو هم آرمانگرایی غیرعملی میدونستن، اما استالمن میگه موفقیت نرم افزار آزاد و خلق سیستم عاملهای کاملی مثل GNU/Linux و BSD نشون داد که آرمان ما عملی بوده («این آرمان ما بود که حقیقت یافت»).
اینکه بزدلانه بایستیم و هیچ کاری نکنیم و هرکاری رو برخلاف تصور عمومی حاکم و تبلیغات تجارتمدارهای انحصارگر و سیاستمدارن فاسد، آرمانگرایی غیرعملی بنامیم، ما رو به هیچ جایی نمیرسونه. و باید بگم اگر افراد بزرگی نبودن و یارانی پیدا نمیکردن که این آرمانها رو دنبال کنن الان معلوم نبود وضع بشریت چی بود!
مسلما تمام این حرکتها در ابتدا برخلاف تصور عمومی حاکم بودن و قدرت های بزرگی در برابر اونها وجود داشتن، از جنبش نرم افزار آزاد که هدفش ایجاد یک سیستم عامل و محیط نرم افزاری آزاد بود بگیر تا مبارزهء مارتین لوترکینگ برای برابری حقوق سیاه و سفید و براندازی تبعیض نژادی. و همینطور خیلی انسانها و جنبشهای بزرگ و موفق دیگه که معرف همگان هست.
افرادی مثل شما و من مدیون همین آرمانگرایی هایی هستیم که در زمان خودشون غیرعملی بنظر میامدن. و میشه گفت هرچی داریم از مردان بزرگی داریم که انسانیت و اخلاق و آزادی رو سرلوحهء خودشون قرار دادن.
حتی دانشمندان بزرگ هم اکثرا اینطور بودن. فقط با هدف پول و تفکر تجارت و سرمایه گذاری اکثرا چنین دانشمندان بزرگی و نتیجتا دستاوردهای بزرگی بوجود نمیامدن. چون این چیزها انگیزه ای بیش از اینها میخواد. راهی سخت و طولانی هست که هیچ وقت تضمین مادی ای برای موفقیت اون و بعد از موفقیت، درآمدزا بودن اون در طول عمر دانشمند و مخترع و محقق وجود نداره.




> اگر اونها هم میخواستن مثل ما رفتار کنن و فقط بخاطر روی گل من و تو به ما کمک کنن الان وضعشون بدتر از ما بود نه بهتر. واقعیت آینه تجارت و سرمایه گذاری و از همه مهمتر سیاست حتی پدر و مادر نمیشناسه چه برسه به خیرخواهی. همه کارها یه هدفی پشت سرشون هست. مثلا سرمایه گذاری داخل آفریقا میتونه راه رو برای هم داشتن مصرف کننده بیشتر و هم باز شدن معادن جدید و تعدیل قیمت منابع معدنی باز کنه. حضور مبلغهای مذهبی تنها برای تبلیغ و گسترش دین هست و نه از روی دلسوزی.


همینطور که دارید میگید، اونا، یعنی سیاستمدارها و تجارتمداران، به فکر من و شما نیستن و درواقع بفکر هیچکس دیگری غیر از خودشون نیستن. حتی به فکر کشورشون هم نیستن. پس چه کسی برای ما دل میسوزونه و کار میکنه؟ این ما هستیم که باید خودمون از حقوق خودمون دفاع کنیم. و این انسانهای بزرگ بودن که از حقوق ما دفاع کردن. وگرنه ما الان خیلی از حقوق و امکاناتی رو که داریم نداشتیم. و ما باید با این افراد متحد بشیم و ازشون حمایت کنیم.
البته بنده مثل شما اینقدر بدبینانه فکر نمیکنم. اینطور هم نیست که واقعا تمام سیاستمداران و کسانی که فعالیت تجاری دارن و حتی سرمایه دارها فقط به فکر خودشون باشن و همشون پول و تجارت و منافع مادی رو به اخلاق و انسانیت اولویت بدن و هیچ کار بزرگی رو صرفا بر اساس انسانیت و آرمانگرایی انجام ندن. این اغراق هست مسلما. در طول تاریخ افراد زیادی از این دست وجود داشتن که واقعا برای مردم و انسانیت کار کردن. حتی بعضی از اونها در این راه ثروت و جان و سلامتی خودشون رو به خطر انداختن.




> نمی خوام بگم ارزش انسانیت به پوله و انسانیت ارزش نداره. هر چیزی بجای خودش. مثلا تو با کمک به آفریقا هم به مردمش برای سیر بودن کمک می کنی هم جلوی مردم خودت برای حفط ارزشها محبوب میشی و هم اجازه دخالت بیشتری رو پیدا میکنی چون مردم یه مملکت تو رو شبیه فرشته می بینین. باید همیشه پرده پشت قضیه رو ببینی تا بدونی دقیقا چه اتفاقی می افته. وگرنه اگر دنیا به این خوبی بود که دیگه به هیچ الگویی نیاز نیود.


انسانهای خوب هم وجود دارن. کسانی که برای ارزشهای راستین انسانی کار کنن وجود دارن. و بسیاری از این افراد موفق هم شدن. اونهم موفقیت های بزرگ. یک نمونه همین جنبش نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن هست و ریچارد استالمن بنیانگذار و رهبر جنبش نرم افزار آزاد. ریچارد زمانی در بخش هوش مصنوعی دانشگاه MIT کار میکرد، اما شغلش رو بخاطر جنبش نرم افزار آزاد رها کرد. و بقول خودش حاضر بود در یک رستوران کار کنه اما نرم افزار انحصاری ننویسه.
در زمانی که ریچارد این جنبش رو آغاز کرد شاید حتی خودش هم فکر نمیکرد که اینقدر سریع و کامل به موفقیت برسه. هیچکس فکرش رو نمیکرد. و بیشتر تجارتمدارها و متخصصان چنین موفقیتی رو برای این جنبش پیشبینی نمیکردن. حتی خیلی از اونها معتقد بودن چنین چیزی غیرعملی هست. جالب اینکه هنوز هم خیلی از اونا این جنبش رو غیرعملی میدونن یا مسخره کرده و دارای ارزش پایینی قلمداد میکنن!
ضمنا ما از رفتار سیاستمدارها و تجارت پیشگان پست الگو نمیگیریم. دلیلی وجود نداره ما از تفکر و رفتار اونها پیروی کنیم و اون رو تنها راه درست و ممکن بدونیم. اونها دنیایی دارن برای خودشون. هدف خودشون، و بهایی که بابتش پرداختن، و چیزهایی که براش قربانی کردن. و راه و فرصتهای اونها با ما تفاوت میکنه. این کاملا بزدلانه و ذلیلانه هست که فکر کنیم ما همیشه محکوم به تبعیت از چیزی هستیم که اونها فکر و عمل میکنن. مگر اونها کی هستن؟ چی هستن؟ شما اونها رو درحد خدایان بالا بردید! نه دوست من اونا هم انسانهایی مثل من و شما هستن و نقاط ضعف و ناتوانایی های زیادی دارن و همهء دنیا هم دست اونها نیست. دنیا دیگه اینقدر هم سیاه نیست. این آیین الهی و قانون معنوی هم هست که اگر فردی و گروهی در راه راست و مشروعی تلاش کردن بالاخره نتیجهء اون رو خواهند دید. هیچ تلاشی هرگز نابود نمیشود. مهم نیست چطور و کجا و چه وقت، بهرحال نتیجهء نیکی و راستی و تلاش، به انسان باز خواهد گشت.
ضمنا زیاد هم گول این تبلیغات رو نخورید. همین چیزهایی که میگید خودش تبلیغات این دسته ها یا افراد فریب خورده و بزدل و ذلیل شده هست، و براحتی میتونه دروغ و اشتباه باشه. اونها از همین تبلیغات استفاده میکنن تا اذهان مردم رو منحرف و اونها رو به تبعیت از خودشون وادار کنن. بگن چی عملی هست و چی نیست. بگن تنها تفکر و راه ما در دنیا عملی هست و ما با این مرام و کارهای خودمون برای بقا و پیشرفت همهء شما ضروری هستیم. اما این دروغی بیش نیست. راههای دیگری هم امکانپذیر هستن و همزمان، غیر از این افراد و کارهاشون، خیلی افراد و کارهای برخلاف اونها هم وجود دارن. درواقع علت اینکه ما چیزهای زیادی داریم و حقوق خودمون رو حفظ کردیم، بخاطر وجود این افراد دیگر و تلاش اونهاست. افرادی که هرگز فریب این افکار مبتذل و ناامیدانه رو نخوردن و براهی که خودشون میخواستن رفتن.
آیا ریچارد استالمن از گشنگی مرد؟ آیا پشیمان شد؟ آیا احساس خوشبختی نمیکنه؟ آیا دائم در محرومیت و رنج بسر میبره؟
نه، بلکه خیلی هم محبوب شد. به سراسر دنیا سفر و سخنرانی کرد. حتی خیلی شرکتها و سرمایه دارها ازش حمایت کردن. مهم نیست با چه انگیزه ای هرکسی ازش حمایت کرد، بهرحال تفکر و هدف استالمن هم تونست حتی خیلی بیش از اونچه پیشبینی میشد قابلیت عملی شدن و پیشرفت داشته باشه و اونها تونستن به اهداف خودشون برسن.
استالمن جایزه های علمی و فرهنگی زیادی برد. و حتی یک مستمری مادام العمر دریافت کرد. با اینکه مبلغ کمی هست که صرفا برای یک زندگی خیلی ساده کفایت میکنه، اما این برای دانشمند و انسان واقعی بهترین جایزه است. جایزه ای که براش ممکن میکنه روی اهداف خودش متمرکز بشه و به روش خودش زندگی کنه.
و به شما گفتم که دنیا اونقدرها هم سیاه و تنها قوانین و آدمهاش همونایی که شما میگید نیستن. وگرنه ما شاهد موفقیت و حمایت از این آدمها نبودیم. شما میتونید چیزها رو به روش خودتون تفسیر کنید، اما نمیتونید بگید تفسیر شما تنها تفسیر درست و ممکن هست. و بنظر بنده تفسیر شما ناکارا هم هست. چون مثل همونایی که هیچوقت جنبشهایی مثل نرم افزار آزاد رو ایجاد نمیکنن و اون رو غیرعملی یا احمقانه میدونن، شما هم از خیلی فرصتها برای تغییر و طور دیگری زیستن محروم هستید. چون تفکر شما اجازهء گزینه های دیگری رو به شما نمیده و از دیدن بخشی از گزینه های ممکن عاجز است. اما ما میتونیم از مرزهای تصور حاکم و تبلیغات فراتر بریم و دنیای خودمون رو تغییر بدیم و به شکلی تبدیل کنیم که دوست داریم و زیباتر و انسانی تره. هرچند دنیای ما فقط برای خودمون باشه، ولی بهرحال تونستیم تاحد زیادی اون رو عملی کنیم و ازش لذت ببریم. اگر میخواستیم به حرفهایی مثل حرفهای شما گوش کنیم، همیشه از این امکان محروم میشدیم.
تمام زیبایی و لذت دنیای ما همون آرمانهاست که عملی شدن. شاید کامل نباشه، اما همینش هم خیلی زیاده و مسلما وجودش از عدم وجودش بسیار بهتره.




> در مورد کدینگ هم باید بگم. هر کس در مقابل کاری که میکنه ارزش کارش رو دریافت میکنه. هیچ وقت یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای نباید شبیه یه کارگر معمولی امرار معاش کنه بلکه برای اینکه انگیزه برای آینده بهتر داشته باشه.


بنظر من هرکس طوری که دوست داره و امکانش رو داره باید زندگی میکنه.
اگر شما به ارزشهای انسانی ارزش میدید، براش هزینه هم میکنید، و بعکس زیر پا گذاشتن این ارزشها برای شما رنج آور خواهد بود.
این باید و نبایدی نیست که شما برای دیگران تعیینش کنید. شما در چنین جایگاهی نیستید.
اگر شما یک دانشمند واقعی باشید، یک زندگی ساده و درآمد درحد امرار معاش هم میتونه راضیتون بکنه. چون یک دانشمند اونقدری که از دانش و توانایی علمی و همکاری با دیگر دانشمندان لذت میبره از پول و رفاه بیش از حد عادی لذت نمیبره. این فرد اغلب علم و انسانیت و آزادی رو فدای پول و رفاه بیشتر نمیکنه.
البته ما هم نگفتیم برید بیل بزنید! هرچند اینم به خواست خود اون فرد برمیگرده. بطور مثال ریچارد استالمن حاضر بود در یک رستوران کار کنه اما از دانش و تخصص و مهارت خودش در راهی که تشخیص میداد غیراخلاقی هست استفاده نکنه. هرچند خوشبختانه مجبور به این کار نشد.
ما طوری زندگی میکنیم که فکر میکنیم و میخوایم. اگر ذلیل و ترسو باشیم، همیشه عقب نشینی خواهیم کرد و فرصتهای بزرگی رو از دست خواهیم داد. حداقل 50% از زندگی رو خودمون میسازیم. و در طولانی مدت (بنده به زندگی های چندباره اعتقاد دارم) میشه گفت تقریبا تمامش رو.
ضمنا بسیاری از افرادی هم که در دنیای بازمتن و نرم افزار آزاد فعالیت میکنن راضی هستن و درآمد حداقلی رو برای خودشون دارن. حالا اینکه چطور، داستان خودش رو داره. ولی بهرحال سالهاست این افراد و فعالیت ها وجود دارن و نمیشه اونها رو غیرواقعی و غیرعملی دونست.




> امرار معاش از طریق پروژه های متن باز تقریبا صفر هست مگر اینکه به کارهایی همانند سرویس دهی (مثلا برای لینوکس) ، پشتیبانی و ... بپردازی که باز هم در آمد زیادی رو ایجاد نمی کنه و ظرفیت اینکار خیلی محدود هست پس تنها راه که میمونه همون داشتن حق کپی رایت برای نرم افزارت هست تا بتونی از طریقش در آمد داشته باشی.


البته درآمد فعالیت در نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن به مدل انحصاری نمیرسه، اما غیر از اینها که شما گفتید باید راههای دیگری هم وجود داشته باشه. چون فعالیت مداوم و قوی در طی سالها در این زمینه احتمالا فقط با این راهها و منابع صورت نمیگیره. حالا هرچی که هست بهرحال عملی و قوی بوده. چون الان بازمتن دنیا رو گرفته و به همه چیز رسوخ کرده. از سیاستگذاری و استانداردهای وب گرفته تا نرم افزارها و سیستم عاملهای قوی ای که داره.
حالا مهم نیست شما اگر مجبور هستید خب نرم افزارتون رو انحصاری کنید و بفروشید. اما نگید بازمتن غیرعملی هست. اگر غیرعملی هست پس نباید تا الان دوام میاورد و اینقدر رشد میکرد. حالا اینکه از چه راهی بازمتن بقا پیدا کرده و اینقدر رشد کرده، گفتم که داستان خودش رو داره که اگر خواستید روش تاپیک دیگری ایجاد و بحث میکنیم. شاید بگید بازمتن نمیتونه بحد نرم افزارهای انحصاری و محصولات شرکتهایی مثل میکروسافت قوی و کامل و قابل اتکا باشه، اما بازهم واقعیت های جاری تاحد زیادی خلاف این رو نشون میدن و این نرم افزارها در تمام زمینه ها سهم قابل توجهی رو به خودشون اختصاص دادن و حتی توسط شرکتهای بزرگ تجاری استفاده میشن.
راستی پروژه ای مثل ویکیپدیا هم مثال خوبی هست از اینکه چطور یک سیستم آزاد میتونه قابل بقا و پیشرفت سریع باشه. این پروژه الان یکی از بزرگترین منابع متمرکز دانش آزاد بشری و با کیفیت بالاست. درحالیکه تمام منابع مالی مورد نیاز اون بصورت داوطلبانه تامین میشه.




> اگر خیلی دلتون برای بشریت میسوزه میتونید مثل جان کارمک (برنامه نویس معروف بازیهای Doomُ، wolfestion و quck و ... ) رفتار کنید و بعد از چند سال گذشت و قطع درآمد زایی از طریق بازی ساخته شده اون رو متن باز کنید. (یعنی نه سیخ بسوزه و نه کباب)


البته اینهم یک روش هست.
یک روش دیگر هم شرکتهایی هستن که بصورت ترکیبی کار میکنن. یعنی علاوه بر محصولات بازمتن محصولات انحصاری هم دارن، یا اینکه یک محصول رو هم با مجوزی مثل GPL که اجازهء استفاده در محصولات انحصاری رو نمیده و هم با مجوزی برای افرادیکه میخوان از اون محصول در پروژه های انحصاری استفاده کنن ارائه میکنن (Dual license) و بابت مجوز دوم پول میگیرن.
بهرحال اینها یک نمونه از روشها و منابعی هستن که سهمی در اینکه نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن تا امروز به اینجا رسیدن داشتن.
اما اینکه ما از کدوم روش تبعیت کنیم یا نکنیم، بهرحال بستگی به تفکر و شرایط ما داره. مثلا شاید کسی نیازی به درآمد خاصی نداشته باشه و همیشه بصورت کامل به شکل بازمتن کار کنه (مثلا منبع درآمد دیگری داره یا فرضا آدم پولداری هست که مثلا بهش ارث رسیده). یا مثلا کسی مثل ریچارد استالمن فکر نمیکنم قبول بکنه با مدلهای مذکور کار بکنه. هرچند بهرحال شرکتها و افرادیکه این روشها رو استفاده میکنن باز خیلی بهتر از این هست که صرفا انحصاری کار کنن، و این افراد هم بنوعی دوستان و حامیان بازمتن و نرم افزار آزاد بحساب میان.

----------


## eshpilen

ریچارد استالمن کی بود؟ چی داشت؟
نه مقام سیاسی داشت و نه ثروتی. فقط دانش و تخصص و مهارت داشت + آزادگی، جسارت، انسانیت، و امید و پشتکار.
لینوس توروالدز هم کسی نبود.
در ظاهر اینها کسی نبودن.
اما در باطن گنج های بزرگی داشت.
گنجهایی که تونست نهایتا تاثیر جهانی بذاره و آرمانهای اونها رو محقق کنه.
البته با اتحاد با همدیگر.

افراد رو دست کم نگیرید.
و سیاستمدارها و تجارتمدارها رو درحد خدایان بالا نبرید.
اینطور نیست که من و شما بخاطر اینکه یک فرد هستیم بدون هیچ مقام سیاسی و ثروتی، نتونیم آرمانهای بزرگی داشته باشیم که عملی بشن.
مارتین لوترکینگ بخاطر آرمانش کشته شد، اما سربلند مرد، نه با ذلت. و سرانجام آرمانش هم محقق شد.
گاندی هم رنج بسیاری کشید و آرمانش تحقق یافت.
ریچارد استالمن بدون اینکه کشته بشه یا رنج زیادی بکشه در مدت نسبتا کوتاهی تونست آرمان خودش رو تحقق یافته ببینه. البته این راه و مبارزه ای هست که ظاهرا پایانی نداره و هنوز در جریانه، اما این به خودی خودش مهم نیست. مهم اینه که ما چیزهایی رو که میخوایم بدست آوردیم و اونطور که دوست داشتیم جهان خودمون رو ساختیم و زندگی میکنیم و در برابر بدتر شدن اوضاع و از دست دادن چیزهایی که داریم باید مقاومت کنیم. همونطور که دیگرانی که بخاطر منافع خودشون بر علیه ما هستن هرگز دست از مبارزه نمیکشن.

و امثال این انسانهای بزرگ.
تاریخ بشریت رو اینها به سمت و سوی نیک متحول کردن.
حالا ما باید خیلی بزدل و ذلیل باشیم که نتونیم امروزه که شرایط مثل اون زمانها سخت و خشن نیست کوچکترین کاری برای آرمانهای خودمون بکنیم و همه چیز رو مقهور عده ای سیاستمدار و سرمایه دار بدونیم و کنار بنشینیم تا ببینیم اونها با ما و دنیای ما چکار میکنن. 
انسانها در طول تاریخ حکومتها رو سرنگون کردن. موقعی که خشونت و قدرت مخالفان اونها در اوج خودش حاکم بوده.
حالا ما امروز با اینهمه امکانات و امنیت یعنی نمیتونیم قدری آرمانگرایی و تاثیر داشته باشیم؟
بنظر بنده این چیزی جز بزدلی و ذلت و ضعف بیش از حد ما رو نمیرسونه.

منهم نمیگم ما بی گدار به آب زنیم و خودمون رو فدا کنیم. اما انسان اگر بخواد اینقدر هم ترسو و تسلیم باشه و کوچکترین ریسک و هزینه ای نکنه، مسلما هیچ پیشرفتی صورت نمیگیره و آرمانهایی که واقعا عملی هستن آزمون و عملی نمیشن و حتی وضع میتونه بدتر هم بشه، چون افرادی با انگیزه و منافع مخالف ما همیشه وجود دارن و فعالیت میکنن.

 Don't give in without a fight

----------


## m.j_banitaba

سلام .
یه سری به وبلاگ من بزنید نظر بدید!
http://oscreator.blogfa.com/

----------


## pswin.pooya

> سلام .
> یه سری به وبلاگ من بزنید نظر بدید!
> http://oscreator.blogfa.com/


سلام
 این خیلی عالیه که شروع به نوشتن سیستم عامل کردی.

فقط اگر یه تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنی و(به اسم سیستم عاملتون ) خیلی عالی میشه. و میشه در موردش بحث و گفت گو کرد.

امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## prpe26

من هم شروع کردم برای کد زدن یک سیستم عامل از صفر ... ولی نمیدونم چرا هنوز حسی دارم که روی Minix یا FreeBSD کار کنم .... (به عنوان بیس)

----------

